# Tiffany E-Ring Vs. Non-Tiffany E-Ring



## AntiqueShopper

Ok. . . I noticed that the idea of buying a Tiffany (or any designer brand) engagement ring or a non-Tiffany stone are always in constant debate.  I want us all to get out these feelings here and now, so in the future the topic does not keep coming up again.  

I will begin.  I have a Tiffany e-ring that I love.  I dreamed of owning a Tiffany diamond e-ring since I was very young.  I know that I could have gotten an equal quality stone somewhere else, but my heart wanted a Tiffany stone.  I know I could have gotten a bigger stone somewhere else, but I wanted a Tiffany stone.

My sister, when she was engaged, bought her diamond in the diamond district.  She chose a bigger ring.  

When I told my family that I wanted a Tiffany stone, my mother was very supportive, and my father tried to convince me otherwise.  He wanted me to get a bigger ring.  When I told my sister about the price, she thought it would be more expensive then my ring cost.  Her first reaction was that I was being rediculious, but after hearing the cost, she didn't think it was that ridiculious (still not her choice).

When my fiance and I went shopping for rings, he only liked the Tiffany classic.  We went everywhere, and he was pickier then me (suprising for a guy who knows very little about jewelry).  He only liked the Tiffany classic.

Now. . .get out your feelings here.


----------



## ame

My feelings are just as I stated in the other thread. I personally do not think the Tiffany brand on a diamond, with the exception of the Legacy or Lucida, is worth paying for, nor do I think that because it's Tiffany that it is any better than any other ideal diamond I can buy elsewhere.

I have an issue with the brand: I think it's overpriced, over-glorified mall jewelry. It's a chain, and despite it being considered a higher-end chain, it is still a chain to me. And that, to me, cheapens it and reduces it's delight.  That's not to say I don't lust after several of their items, I just refuse to pay the ridiculous premium for what I can get elsewhere of equal or in some cases better quality.

Putting stock solely in the color and clarity of a diamond and not considering that that doesn't have everything to do with the sparkly of the diamond is my big issue with how they market the fact that they elect to sell higher color and clarity diamonds--and they use their OWN grading system to notate that. Not a standardized system. That to me also is misleading because they can essentially call it whatever they want. And the marketing towards the higher color and clarity combo without identifying cut quality--because let's face it, not every diamond they sell is going to be perfectly well cut. Some WILL be dogs, but slapping their name on it seems to negate the dog-factor.

My original eng. ring was from Tiffany. Their customer service and lack thereof is why it went back. That did not help their case with me. But it also didn't stop my purchase of other items from them. And I almost bought my replacement e-ring from there after my original was stolen, but I decided to go elsewhere for a multitude of reasons, getting bigger and better for my money was one of them. 

No one is, to my knowledge, bashing the decision or desire to own a Tiffany ring, or to want and dream about having one. But unless that's your absolute dream and you have the budget to match, not everyone ends up going that route, once they see what is available.

But this thread will not be the end of this discussion and debate.  There will always be opinions one way or another.


----------



## black jade

I don't really have an opinion.

I am happy for people that got their e-ring from Tiffany if they love it and that's what they wanted.  I think your e-ring should be your dream come true.  Some people dream of an e-ring from Tiffany all their lives and its not just the ring, it's the experience of opening the blue box, etc. etc.  I don't see anything wrong with this.  Many of these girls make what some would consider to be a 'trade-off'  and get a smaller size stone that they would otherwise get, because they just absolutely want a Tiffany stone.  I see no problem with that, especially as I don't think its a trade-off as I am not into big stones anyway. (they don't look great on my fingers).

Others on the other hand dream about having the biggest diamond possible and enjoy the thrill of getting a deal.  It's a different personality type.  I feel happy for them when their dream comes true and they post their beautiful and sizeable ring photos and express how proud they are that they (or their SO) did the research to get exactly what THEY wanted.

It's a pointless argument to me, since it's about feelings and involves different personality types who are never going to convince each other.

I was with my then boyfriend for seven years before we got engaged and all I wanted was a diamond, any diamond, the moment he proposed.  So I cannot relate to wanting anything specific.  I love the diamond that I got them (28 years ago) and will never change it because to me its about the sentiment and the memories.


----------



## queenvictoria2

I say buy what you love. 
I am a pricescoper, lol, but I am a Tiffany fan also. I have a Platinum wedding band from Tiffany (along with some other jewelery) but I just purchased a pair of diamond studs from a pricescope vendor, no way would I pay Tiffany's markup on diamond stud earrings 
I also have a pair of diamond studs from my local jeweler that are uncertified but I love them. 
I guess I am all over the place. I let my eyes and knowledge that I have tried to learn  (and my wallet, haha) be the judge and I go from there 

Oh, as to a Tiffany e-ring I think they are gorgeous! If I was in the market for one and had the money I think I might splurge on one, BUT, as to the other thread, I would personally use the HCA tool before I purchased and not after to be honest


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I think that when it comes to certain pieces, you should go Tiffany's or nothing b/c you don't want to wear "knock offs" but when it comes to engagement rings, it doesn't really matter to me.

I'd be happy w/ my ring as long as it came from a person I loved regardless of where it was purchased.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I'm a setting girl. I don't really care how big a diamond is on an engagement ring... Basically, if it's a pretty color, good clarity and super sparkly/shiny then I think it's beautiful. 

I just cannot stand cheaply made settings. I want the total design of the ring to be stunning... not just a slighter bigger rock on in a setting that doesn't look completely finished. I'm jealous of those that live in a city with a decent diamond district, I'm sure you have more options. But at the end of the day, Tiffany & Co. makes beautiful engagement rings in all sizes and as a consumer, you know that you are buying an item of "better than most" quality. 

We decided to go for the Blue Box secondhand. And we purchased it online (so we saved twice, more than half off retail and we didn't have to pay sales tax). In person, it is absolutely stunning and everyone that knows that we purchased it secondhand asked us how we knew it would be so beautiful from pictures online, and we basically tell them that since it is Tiffany & Co. we knew that it would at least be a certain standard (equal or most likely better than diamonds at the same price as an estate Tiffany).


----------



## Kitsunegrl

This topic will never die........people get engaged everyday and it's a very important subject for them.  

For myself, I have no engagement solitaire and have never felt the need for one.  If I had to have a solitaire diamond, I think I would go with Tiffany's because I'm snobby that way.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kitsunegrl said:


> This topic will never die........people get engaged everyday and it's a very important subject for them.
> 
> For myself, I have no engagement solitaire and have never felt the need for one. If I had to have a solitaire diamond, I think I would go with Tiffany's because I'm snobby that way.


 
LOL!  It is not snobby to like beautiful things.


----------



## DebbieAnn

I am not in a relationship that would likely result in an engagement, but hope never dies.  lol

That being said, I agree with the statements that you go for what you like.  Tiffany is lovely but expensive.  Yes, you can get a bigger diamond elsewhere for less money.  If I were in the situation of engagement ring shopping, I would probably want one designed for me by the jeweler who designed my tennis bracelet.

I don't see the point of numerous discussions of why spend money on Tiffany e-ring versus elsewhere.  I don't think there will ever be a consensus.

One last thing:  If I were to have a proposal of marriage & the ring was Tiffany, I wouldn't refuse it.  Of course, I'd faint away, hit my head on the way down, end up in a coma & the ring would go back to the store.


----------



## LeeMiller

It really iritates me to no end that people here seem to think its irrational to spend money on a Tiffany ring but they'll shell out for a purse, even a mass produced common purse when you could have a leather knock off or a much cheaper non-brand leather purse.  I've owned an item from all the high end houses, LV, Chanel, Hermes, and I promise you they're nice but you're paying a HUGE premium.  I actually prefer to pay the premium for my Tiffany jewelry based on what I see out there in the jewelry stores and I browsed all over the diamond district of NYC when I was ring shopping.

As for getting the Tiffany style setting elsewhere.  Well maybe it will look as good maybe it won't.  Someone on pricescope posted a very popular knife edge band next to a Tiffany one and it was clunky.  Looks fine on its own though.  I love my Tiffany jewelry but stopped posting on pricescope because people there are such Tiffany bashers.   Anyways I prefer the real deal, like with my bags.  

I think some of the comments on this thread are rude.  I would _never_ be insulting to a particular handbag brand the way people are to Tiffany jewelry owners.  Yet Cartier gets a free pass for their gold bracelets that cost over 4 grand.  Or Van Cleef.  These houses all charge a premium.


----------



## HauteMama

While a Tiffany ring would not be my choice, I don't see anything wrong with people preferring it. Very much like bags, IMO, in that just because a certain brand doesn't do anything for me doesn't mean it isn't worth every penny for someone else. We have choices because different things matter to different people. It doesn't make one person right and the other wrong; it means that a choice that is right for one person may be wrong for another.

When people ask for opinions about whether they should buy a Tiffany ring or not, everyone will still continue to give their opinions about what matters to them. But in the end, the only thing that should be important for the person asking for the opinions is what matters to THEM.


----------



## einseine

I can say, with confidence that a Tiffany diamond solitaire ring is worth as much as tens of thousands dollars. It is perfect in terms of design. Nothing rough in finishing. You can easily convince the quality in every respect if you can look at/touch it.&#12288;(Actually, I can notice the difference even looking at a picture of Tiffany's.)

I really wonder that people comparing Tiffany to knock-offs and saying they are same quality/Tiffany's are overpriced have ever possessed Tiffany rings. 

A diamond ring is not a "diamond" plus a "frame." A diamond ring is a jewelry. Tiffany (or Cartier, DeBeers, etc.) rings may be too expensive, but I have to buy a Tiffany (or Cartier, etc.) ring ---even if it is overpriced --- because it appears TO ME that there exist no comparable jewelry quality rings.

My conclusion: If you compare a Tiffany solitiare and a knock-off and you don't notice the difference in quality and only notice the huge price gap, you should not buy a Tiffany. The price is too high...

It's easy!

PS: As for diamonds, I also believe in the diamonds with Tiffany or Cartier, They must be able to cut row stones differently, boldly because they can enjoy price premium.


----------



## ling0882434

if money is never an issue, of course brand name, y not. though i am not living that perfect world so have to give up alit and get alit something else. to me, having a same quality stone but bigger is much more important than the name itself. in this case, size does matter, name doesnt 

i am a devoted pricescoper too. i'd much prefer doing research on my own and pick the exact stone i want. i think tiffany, for some ppl who dont have the knowledge or dont want to do any research, is a garantee of best cut stone. u r paying for the name, for the time u save on research and shop around, and the garantee(of course service as well).


----------



## missD

leemiller said:


> it really iritates me to no end that people here seem to think its irrational to spend money on a tiffany ring but they'll shell out for a purse, even a mass produced common purse when you could have a leather knock off or a much cheaper non-brand leather purse.  I've owned an item from all the high end houses, lv, chanel, hermes, and i promise you they're nice but you're paying a huge premium.  I actually prefer to pay the premium for my tiffany jewelry based on what i see out there in the jewelry stores and i browsed all over the diamond district of nyc when i was ring shopping.
> 
> As for getting the tiffany style setting elsewhere.  Well maybe it will look as good maybe it won't.  Someone on pricescope posted a very popular knife edge band next to a tiffany one and it was clunky.  Looks fine on its own though.  I love my tiffany jewelry but stopped posting on pricescope because people there are such tiffany bashers.   Anyways i prefer the real deal, like with my bags.
> 
> I think some of the comments on this thread are rude.  I would _never_ be insulting to a particular handbag brand the way people are to tiffany jewelry owners.  *yet cartier gets a free pass for their gold bracelets that cost over 4 grand.  Or van cleef.  These houses all charge a premium.*



well said!


----------



## elizat

HauteMama said:


> While a Tiffany ring would not be my choice, I don't see anything wrong with people preferring it. Very much like bags, IMO, in that just because a certain brand doesn't do anything for me doesn't mean it isn't worth every penny for someone else. We have choices because different things matter to different people. It doesn't make one person right and the other wrong; it means that a choice that is right for one person may be wrong for another.
> 
> When people ask for opinions about whether they should buy a Tiffany ring or not, everyone will still continue to give their opinions about what matters to them. But in the end, the only thing that should be important for the person asking for the opinions is what matters to THEM.



I agree 100%. I don't think people will ever agree. For me personally, I'm like some of the others in the thread and would not want a Tiffany e-ring. But, I wouldn't want a Cartier, VCA or Harry Winston, etc., either. That is just me. I don't see the point in paying the markups for diamonds that you can find elsewhere w/ the same quality.


----------



## vhdos

AntiqueShopper said:


> Ok. . . *I noticed that the idea of buying a Tiffany (or any designer brand) engagement ring or a non-Tiffany stone are always in constant debate.  I want us all to get out these feelings here and now, so in the future the topic does not keep coming up again. *
> 
> I will begin.  I have a Tiffany e-ring that I love.  I dreamed of owning a Tiffany diamond e-ring since I was very young.  I know that I could have gotten an equal quality stone somewhere else, but my heart wanted a Tiffany stone.  I know I could have gotten a bigger stone somewhere else, but I wanted a Tiffany stone.
> 
> My sister, when she was engaged, bought her diamond in the diamond district.  She chose a bigger ring.
> 
> When I told my family that I wanted a Tiffany stone, my mother was very supportive, and my father tried to convince me otherwise.  He wanted me to get a bigger ring.  When I told my sister about the price, she thought it would be more expensive then my ring cost.  Her first reaction was that I was being rediculious, but after hearing the cost, she didn't think it was that ridiculious (still not her choice).
> 
> When my fiance and I went shopping for rings, he only liked the Tiffany classic.  We went everywhere, and he was pickier then me (suprising for a guy who knows very little about jewelry).  He only liked the Tiffany classic.
> 
> Now. . .get out your feelings here.



With all due respect, just because you want us to get our feelings out here and now, does not mean that this topic will never be discussed again.  The Forum has new members all the time and people will continue to get engaged, so who are you (or any of us) to say that certain topics have already been discussed?  One particular thread does not negate all future threads/topics/discussions of the same matter.  
As far as the Tiffany debate is concerned, I think that it's pretty simple, buy what makes you happy.


----------



## d-girl1011

Ok - I'm browsing for rings to show my SO. I can get a .5 carat if we make a custom ring, but one of my other choices is a classic Tiffany solitare (final choice is a vintage ring, but I already have 2 of those), but I know he could only afford a 0.25 carat. In this case I fully realize that he'd be paying for the name. What's a girl to do?


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's up to you, but I'd much rather the half carat.


----------



## Phillyfan

I'd rather the half carat too. My friend made an excellent point when I was looking to get a Tiffany e-ring as a second e-ring. I ended up resetting my original. My friend said that all diamonds get dirty whether it is a branded one or not. And over time, most people would be happier with a larger stone than one that is smaller with a "name". I put my original 1.25 round in a halo setting and it looks amazing. You could also put the half carat in a halo setting from any jeweler and it will look so much bigger. Your options are limited at Tiffanys because their prices are so inflated - IMO.


----------



## arkouneo

Go for the custom ring and then plan on upgrading to a Tiffany ring when you are financially stable.  Unless you want just the name and a smaller stone now.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

If you really want the tiffany ring, look at estate pieces.  I often see smaller Tiffany classic rings for sale.  I am going to recommend you calling Park Place Jewelers in Lambertville, NJ.  I know they have one, and their stuff is reasonable.  Phone number- 609-397-0102.


----------



## d-girl1011

AntiqueShopper said:


> If you really want the tiffany ring, look at estate pieces.  I often see smaller Tiffany classic rings for sale.  I am going to recommend you calling Park Place Jewelers in Lambertville, NJ.  I know they have one, and their stuff is reasonable.  Phone number- 609-397-0102.



Definitely something to consider, thanks! I'm super wishy washy about everything - the ring is just another thing in my life I'm indecisive about right now hahaha!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

The best thing to do is to try on different rings.  In all honesty, I did not know what I was going to end up with.  I tried on many different rings by myself and then with my fiance.  We chose this ring together.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I do not know the following sellers (not an ebayer), but these look real:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tiffany-Co-0-61...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item43a0946144

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-TIFFANY-...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item27b3af73f3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tiffany-Company...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item2c560becc9

http://cgi.ebay.com/TIFFANY-CO-PLAT...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item45f3c2cb62

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tiffany-Co-0-40...wItem&pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item43a09463c3


----------



## musicscrip

d-girl1011 said:


> Ok - I'm browsing for rings to show my SO. I can get a .5 carat if we make a custom ring, but one of my other choices is a classic Tiffany solitare (final choice is a vintage ring, but I already have 2 of those), but I know he could only afford a 0.25 carat. In this case I fully realize that he'd be paying for the name. What's a girl to do?



I originally wanted a 1.5 carat from Blue nile but I can tell the difference between the authentic Tiffany setting and just the so called Tiffany copy cats. I ended up with 1.07 carat Tiffany and I love it!!! We are planning to upgrade it to 1.50 or a little bigger in 4 years...you have FIVE years to upgrade your ring. The rule is...you have to spend twice as much as your first ring when you do the upgrade. 

You will enjoy the setting from Tiffany a lot more than anywhere else if you love that setting. You can find a best 0.25 carat around and it will sparkles like crazy. I wouldn't want a bigger diamond if it doesn't sparkle.


----------



## Phillyfan

Tiffany is very relaxed on that 5-year rule. Every SA I spoke to said you can only upgrade one time and do need to spend twice as much. But you can do it in as many years as you want.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

You cannot upgrade a used ring, right?  I never asked, but some rings on ebay were purchased within the 5 year mark.


----------



## Gimmethebag

AntiqueShopper said:


> You cannot upgrade a used ring, right?  I never asked, but some rings on ebay were purchased within the 5 year mark.



I know that I can change the setting for my center stone at any time. I absolutely love my ring, but if one wanted to start with the solitaire setting and then "upgrade" the solitaire setting to say, one of Jean Schlumberger's designs, Tiffany will always allow the setting change as long as the item is authentic Tiffany. 

One SA I talked to told me that another customer inherited a vintage Tiffany aquamarine ring, but didn't care for the retro setting. So Tiffany's made her a custom setting that more suited her style.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

^Oh, I wish I had that vintage ring.  I love vintage Tiffany pieces, and I own two (emerald and diamond ring from 1910 and a pair of earrings from the 1960s).  I would love to own more one day.


----------



## Candice0985

i would love to see those antique shopper, they sound gorgeous!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I will try to post pics again  (have to retake the pictures), but my pictures never come up.  I do not know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Candice0985

hmm go into  go advanced, click the paperclip and browse for your images then attach all once they are loaded. if they are too big you may have to resize them into a large web document using windows picture gallery or something along those lines


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My e-ring from Tiffanys- image still does not come up- do I have to use an older version of paint?


----------



## d-girl1011

^^Can you crop/resize your photos in photoshop or even Microsoft picture manager?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

http://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae315/tammik1981/Myringone.jpg

my ring- I will just photobucket everything


----------



## d-girl1011

^^^ oooo lovely!


----------



## einseine

musicscrip said:


> I originally wanted a 1.5 carat from Blue nile but I can tell the difference between the authentic Tiffany setting and just the so called Tiffany copy cats. I ended up with 1.07 carat Tiffany and I love it!!! We are planning to upgrade it to 1.50 or a little bigger in 4 years...you have FIVE years to upgrade your ring. The rule is...you have to spend twice as much as your first ring when you do the upgrade.
> 
> You will enjoy the setting from Tiffany a lot more than anywhere else if you love that setting. You can find a best 0.25 carat around and it will sparkles like crazy. I wouldn't want a bigger diamond if it doesn't sparkle.


 
I echo your purchase experience completely!
If you really compare the authentic Tiffany setting and other Tiffany-style settings, if you really view/touch/wear the autehtic Tiffany ring, it perhaps is rather difficult or almost impossible to chose the other ring, IMO. 

But, yes, there is a financial issue and a desire for a larger diamond. 

I always wonder, when people wearing very high-quality Tiffany replica settings are asked by their friends/aquaintances if the ring is from Tiffany, do they pretend to be wearing Tiffany's or always explain their "savvy" online diamond purchase experience?

Anti-Tiffany people always say, you don't tell people that your ring is "Tiffany's" so do not pay for the name. But, I doubt it. Poeple want to know if its Tiffany's, Cartier's or HW's. IMO, it is quite rare to be asked about the 4C specs. From may experience, not even onece.


----------



## einseine

AntiqueShopper said:


> http://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae315/tammik1981/Myringone.jpg
> 
> my ring- I will just photobucket everything


 
Wow! Looking so elegant and beautiful!
You have really good skin and beatiful hand!
You should wear the Tiffany solitaire.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Thanks Einseine and d-girl1011.


----------



## d-girl1011

I would be in heaven if I could find a store in Toronto that sold vintage Tiffany's e-rings. I'm going to start the hunt this weekend! Wish me luck!


----------



## BigBagLady

The round brilliant Tiffany's setting is very beautiful.  Other companies have versions of that but they can never legally duplicate it exactly.  I have an ideal cut RB "Tiffany" ring from Whiteflash (they claim this looks just like the real Tiffany ring) and one from Tiffany's and they DON'T look the same.


----------



## lily25

We don't have Tiffany's on this part of the world, their prices are not competitive and you can get better jewellery for better prices because of the taxes. So I stick to mom and pop shops, I'm not into "brand" jewellery. I realize that Tiffany's are an important part of the American culture though, and most girls in the US dream of a Tiffany's e ring, so I totally get it.


----------



## einseine

We don't live in the staets, but Tiffany is a globaly renowned jewelry company.  Not just part of the American culture.  Near my house, there exist all famous jewely stores, like HW, Mouboussin, Graff, Royal Asscher, VC&A, Cartier, FRED,etc.  Tiffany's quality is off course as high as other brand's, and the prices are competitive!  If you can find "better" quality than these brand's for less, you are really lucky.


----------



## musicscrip

einseine said:


> We don't live in the staets, but Tiffany is a globaly renowned jewelry company.  Not just part of the American culture.  Near my house, there exist all famous jewely stores, like HW, Mouboussin, Graff, Royal Asscher, VC&A, Cartier, FRED,etc.  Tiffany's quality is off course as high as other brand's, and the prices are competitive!  If you can find "better" quality than these brand's for less, you are really lucky.



Totally agree with you. From my homeland in Asia, we have all the brands you mentioned in your post and Tiffany is still one of the most chosen engagement ring brand there. Almost every girls I know from my homeland dream of a Tiffany e-ring!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> I echo your purchase experience completely!
> If you really compare the authentic Tiffany setting and other Tiffany-style settings, if you really view/touch/wear the autehtic Tiffany ring, it perhaps is rather difficult or almost impossible to chose the other ring, IMO.
> 
> But, yes, there is a financial issue and a desire for a larger diamond.
> 
> I always wonder, when people wearing very high-quality Tiffany replica settings are asked by their friends/aquaintances if the ring is from Tiffany, do they pretend to be wearing Tiffany's or always explain their "savvy" online diamond purchase experience?
> 
> Anti-Tiffany people always say, you don't tell people that your ring is "Tiffany's" so do not pay for the name. But, I doubt it. Poeple want to know if its Tiffany's, Cartier's or HW's. IMO, it is quite rare to be asked about the 4C specs. From may experience, not even onece.



I totally agree! It isn't just about the size of the diamond it is the design of the ring. To me, it is a perfectly designed sumptuous setting... So elegant, smooth, weighty, and beatifully designed... My gf has an imitation Tiffany classic setting and it is gorgeous! But not the same thing. She looked at ny Tiffany one from across the table and called it. She knew mine was the real thing! 

Does that matter to everyone? No of course not... It is all personal! I would rather have the design and the Tiffany diamond than a bigger stone but that's just me! I can say though that i have never ever regretted it!!! There is just something special about a tiffany ring IMHO. To me it is the dream ring! But to each her own! Whatever you choose, go with your gut... Not to impress others... Just buy what makes your heart sing and be happy!


----------



## einseine

surfergirljen said:


> I totally agree! It isn't just about the size of the diamond it is the design of the ring. To me, it is a perfectly designed sumptuous setting... So elegant, smooth, weighty, and beatifully designed... My gf has an imitation Tiffany classic setting and it is gorgeous! But not the same thing. She looked at ny Tiffany one from across the table and called it. She knew mine was the real thing!
> 
> Does that matter to everyone? No of course not... It is all personal! I would rather have the design and the Tiffany diamond than a bigger stone but that's just me! I can say though that i have never ever regretted it!!! There is just something special about a tiffany ring IMHO. To me it is the dream ring! But to each her own! Whatever you choose, go with your gut... Not to impress others... Just buy what makes your heart sing and be happy!


 
There are many people with different ideas, which is good and important, but to find someone having the same thought is wonderful!

There is just something special about a tiffany ring IMHO.<---YES! I can say this with certainity from my experience. We used to try to avoid purchsing from Tiffany. Because, the brand is too popular. So my first e-ring is not from Tiffany. But, I just couldn't take to the first one 100%. Now I have a Tiffany solitaire. I am completely happy! Not because it is not "Tiffany," it's because it is "perfect." 

You'll never really know how perfect it is untilf you have and wear it.


----------



## lorihmatthews

einseine said:


> Anti-Tiffany people always say, you don't tell people that your ring is "Tiffany's" so do not pay for the name. But, I doubt it. *Poeple want to know if its Tiffany's, Cartier's or HW's.* IMO, it is quite rare to be asked about the 4C specs. From may experience, not even onece.


 
First of all -- I think everyone should experience trying on rings at Tiffany. It is just plain fun. I did it, and most of my friends did as well, regardless of whether they wound up buying from Tiffany or not.

However, I have *never* had anyone ask me where I got my diamond. And I have had people ask me about the specs because I have a very good diamond.


----------



## dusty paws

i was near tiffany's yesterday. tried on a 2.03 CT D VS1 set in platinum. Price tag? 49,800.00.

I'll pass.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lorihmatthews said:


> First of all -- I think everyone should experience trying on rings at Tiffany. It is just plain fun. I did it, and most of my friends did as well, regardless of whether they wound up buying from Tiffany or not.
> 
> However, *I have never had anyone ask me where I got my diamond. And I have had people ask me about the specs because I have a very good diamond*.


 
I had the opposite happen to me.  I was asked where I got my ring, but I was never asked the specs.  I have been asked if it came from Tiffany's before.


----------



## ame

einseine said:


> There are many people with different ideas, which is good and important, but to find someone having the same thought is wonderful!
> 
> There is just something special about a tiffany ring IMHO.<---YES! I can say this with certainity from my experience. We used to try to avoid purchsing from Tiffany. Because, the brand is too popular. So my first e-ring is not from Tiffany. But, I just couldn't take to the first one 100%. Now I have a Tiffany solitaire. I am completely happy! Not because it is not "Tiffany," it's because it is "perfect."
> 
> You'll never really know how perfect it is untilf you have and wear it.


See, I DID own a Tiffany e-ring and I don't agree that it's perfection, I do agree they have some that ARE perfect, but mine was nice, but it certainly wasn't the best.  But if people who own and love the blue box want to equate that store with "perfect", that's their thing, I equate it to religion. And I equate both pretty negatively. Especially seeing both sides of the issue.

You can get perfect in many places. But I don't equate Tiffany, Cartier, HW, Graff, etc, with perfect.


lorihmatthews said:


> However, I have *never* had anyone ask me where I got my diamond. And I have had people ask me about the specs because I have a very good diamond.


I get asked all the time, and never has anyone mistaken it for a Tiffany or otherwise, just a "HOLY **** WHERE DID YOU GET THAT IT'S AMAZING". Which I quite enjoy.


----------



## einseine

ame said:


> See, I DID own a Tiffany e-ring and I don't agree that it's perfection, I do agree they have some that ARE perfect, but mine was nice, but it certainly wasn't the best. But if people who own and love the blue box want to equate that store with "perfect", that's their thing, I equate it to religion. And I equate both pretty negatively. Especially seeing both sides of the issue.
> 
> You can get perfect in many places. But I don't equate Tiffany, Cartier, HW, Graff, etc, with perfect.
> I get asked all the time, and never has anyone mistaken it for a Tiffany or otherwise, just a "HOLY **** WHERE DID YOU GET THAT IT'S AMAZING". Which I quite enjoy.


 
Well, I am sorry that your Tiffany's was not perfect for you. But, mine is perfect!! I am totally happy with my e-ring, does that bother you??? 

Perhaps, you can get perfect in many places, but finding the "place" is not so easy. For example, some people have a traditional, very credible family jeweller with whom they can closely work with, which is not always the case...


----------



## einseine

lorihmatthews said:


> First of all -- I think everyone should experience trying on rings at Tiffany. It is just plain fun. I did it, and most of my friends did as well, regardless of whether they wound up buying from Tiffany or not.
> 
> However, I have *never* had anyone ask me where I got my diamond. And I have had people ask me about the specs because I have a very good diamond.


 
If the peole around you view your diamond and notice its excellent spec. they are quite knowledgable!!! And, your diamond must be super beautiful!! Congratulations!! I have no problem with it.

My question is why some people cannot help but want to say something if Tiffany owners say that their Tiffany's are perfect or they are totally, completely happy about their Tiffany's. IF, IF Tiffany e-ring owners had wasted money on the name, the money is theirs. Don't worry!


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> Well, I am sorry that your Tiffany's was not perfect for you. But, mine is perfect!! I am totally happy with my e-ring, does that bother you???
> 
> Perhaps, you can get perfect in many places, but finding the "place" is not so easy. For example, some people have a traditional, very credible family jeweller with whom they can closely work with, which is not always the case...



And perfect is subjective! I just think there's a reason why the classic tiffany ring in particular is probably the single most famous engagement ring - authentic or copied. The style is so elegant and designed perfectly to showcase the stone. Can you get just as good or better a stone elsewhere? Of course! It's not JUST about that.  

I think that there is certainly a mystique around Tiffany's - but it's not unfounded and I wouldn't call it "religion". Besides the service, the style, the experience, the design is just incomparable. I too went in to TRY ON the 6 prong to see if I wanted a 6 prong copy or a 4 prong one... and I could not have any other ring after that! I'm not some naive little girl and I went into it very educated, but I simply never saw a ring as perfectly designed as their classic setting, copies and all. I really do think it's perfect! 

And after having my original rings made by a "respected" jeweler who we had so many problems with (the stone was spinning in the setting, I lost a diamond from my eterninty band TWICE, and my eternity band was so poorly made that it dug into my hand and gave me a skin condition for 4 years!) ... I just wanted perfect.   I probably could have had a 2 carat (too big for me anyway!) if I'd shlepped around to 10 jewelers in some little district on the other side of town and then worried about if it'd be designed well, if the diamond would be switched, if it ever was what I was sold... I don't know, I just wasn't up for it. I love walking into Tiffany's and asking for it to be cleaned or polished (free) and having the security of knowing it's safe, it's laser inscribed, and is just so so well made! I'm so proud to own one. 

Haha... as for people asking where it's from? I've had a few... but honestly if no one ever asked I wouldn't care b/c I know!  

There are a lot of "religions" out there - a lot on this forum.   To me, paying $10K for a bag is INSANITY. But some probably think I'm insane for paying for the Tiffany's style! Oh well - I'm happy and AME I'm glad you are too - we should all get what we want!


----------



## surfergirljen

dusty paws said:


> i was near tiffany's yesterday. tried on a 2.03 CT D VS1 set in platinum. Price tag? 49,800.00.
> 
> I'll pass.



Well yeah but that's a perfectly colourless 2 carat stone!! That's huge! Okay that's a lot... but you are shooting pretty high there! I was very happy with their G colour!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> i would love to see those antique shopper, they sound gorgeous!


 
Tiffany Earrings from the 1960s- diamonds and gold






1910 Tiffany and Co Emerald Ring-


----------



## AntiqueShopper

IMHO, most people who buy Tiffany (or any designer brand for that matter) are aware that the price is a bit more, but they are happy with the purchase.  I do not think most people who purchase Tiffany are naive to the idea that their are diamond districts, sites like Blue Nile, or small reputable businesses.  I think people who buy Tiffany truly love the design, the company, and feel that they are getting an exceptional quality piece.


----------



## einseine

surfergirljen said:


> Well yeah but that's a perfectly colourless 2 carat stone!! That's huge! Okay that's a lot... but you are shooting pretty high there! I was very happy with their G colour!!


 
so, sorry...
2.03 D VS1 priced at 49800?? in dollars???

I viewed 2.13ct I VS1 priced at 26,900 "pounds" in London ---> approx. 43,000 dollars.


----------



## ame

einseine said:


> Well, I am sorry that your Tiffany's was not perfect for you. But, mine is perfect!! I am totally happy with my e-ring, does that both? er you???


Of course not, because it's perfect for you and you are totally happy! THAT is what I am ok with. It's the ones who just assume that because it came from Tiffany it's perfect, and that nothing else can possibly be as awesome and perfect as Tiffany. And they proceed to try to "recruit" everyone into believing that and dispute anyone who doesn't believe that.  It's like talking to a brick when you come to someone who can't possibly be open-minded enough to think that someone can possibly find something better elsewhere.  That's where I equate it to religion, because some people are so close-minded that they can't see the forest through the trees that in other parts of the world, their beliefs are not the norm. And then they make it their mission to discredit and destroy someone's belief and life and surroundings to beat the "right answer" into them.  Yknow what I mean?

I am all for people getting what they want. What I want and what makes me happy is NOT what makes you or Surfer, or Antique Shopper happy. Everyone's different, and everyone's idea of perfect is different.



surfergirljen said:


> And perfect is subjective!
> 
> There are a lot of "religions" out there - a lot on this forum.   To me, paying $10K for a bag is INSANITY. But some probably think I'm insane for paying for the Tiffany's style! Oh well - I'm happy and AME I'm glad you are too - we should all get what we want!


EXACTLY. I am very happy--though I do lust after a Leon or similar...--I too have had TONS of problems with various local and brick and mortar shops, but I had just as many with Tiffany's. So it's all experience and it's all getting what you want.


----------



## surfergirljen

Wow now I'm curious what happened to you at Tiffany's Ame! If you feel like sharing please do!

I've had great experiences...


----------



## ame

The short version:
They damaged the diamond while resizing the ring, and they weren't even going to tell us, WE saw it, before we left the store. So instead of helping us find a new stone on the spot, they had to send it to NYC, and they lost it internally. It took them 3 weeks of avoiding us before we finally got someone to tell us what actually happened. So we spoke with the manager of our local store and told him what was going on. He was not really very embarrassed, more annoyed that WE had to do his job for him, he acted like we should have just taken what we had, even though THEY damaged it, and been delighted. So we ended up having to work long-distance with NYC, and it was just a massive nightmare. By the time we figured out a few stones to send back to STL, my DH was kind of done with it. But they shipped them anyway...only to have them again lost..somewhere internally. By the time they got to St. Louis this time only a week, we were done with it. We had already received a refund from the person who informed us of the original loss, so we didn't have a huge tie-in. We liked one of the stones, but we didn't love it. So we took the one, had it set, got it back, I wore it for a week, and it never really spoke to me like the original. So we returned it for our money back. We were met with a LOT of attitude, but we did get our money back.

About a month later, after the sting wore off, we started looking again locally, and then I found PS. I didn't end up buying my e-ring through any of those vendors (I did when that set got stolen) but I unwisely purchased my w-ring through one, which was again a raging nightmare.

At this point in my life, I have kind of decided I don't want bling anymore. I have had nothing but crappy luck.


----------



## einseine

ame said:


> The short version:
> They damaged the diamond while resizing the ring, and they weren't even going to tell us, WE saw it, before we left the store. So instead of helping us find a new stone on the spot, they had to send it to NYC, and they lost it internally. It took them 3 weeks of avoiding us before we finally got someone to tell us what actually happened. So we spoke with the manager of our local store and told him what was going on. He was not really very embarrassed, more annoyed that WE had to do his job for him, he acted like we should have just taken what we had, even though THEY damaged it, and been delighted. So we ended up having to work long-distance with NYC, and it was just a massive nightmare. By the time we figured out a few stones to send back to STL, my DH was kind of done with it. But they shipped them anyway...only to have them again lost..somewhere internally. By the time they got to St. Louis this time only a week, we were done with it. We had already received a refund from the person who informed us of the original loss, so we didn't have a huge tie-in. We liked one of the stones, but we didn't love it. So we took the one, had it set, got it back, I wore it for a week, and it never really spoke to me like the original. So we returned it for our money back. We were met with a LOT of attitude, but we did get our money back.
> 
> About a month later, after the sting wore off, we started looking again locally, and then I found PS. I didn't end up buying my e-ring through any of those vendors (I did when that set got stolen) but I unwisely purchased my w-ring through one, which was again a raging nightmare.
> 
> At this point in my life, I have kind of decided I don't want bling anymore. I have had nothing but crappy luck.


 
Hard to imagine.. Too terrible... Too unprofessional.

You can officially HATE Tiffany. If branded jwellers commanding premium prices fail to realize their brand promises in terms of both product quality and luxury purchase experience, they will be called into question their raison d'etre as.

You loved the diamond ring itself, right? I call my Tiffany ring "perfect" because we are always served by them perfectly.

Not only with Tiffany, but also Cartier, or other branded companies, I have never experienced anyting similar to the insuffable you have experienced, so I love them. But if anything wrong happens and they fail to compensate for the inconvenience fully and sincierly, I'll say good bye to them!

I hope you will find a bling that you really love in the future!


----------



## ame

Hopefully I won't need any for a while 

Yea it was the biggest let-down ever, though we hold most of the blame over our local -- and only -- tiffany location. If anyone wants their opinion of Tiffany's so called amazing service to be destroyed forever, visit this location.  It's in the most chi-chi part of town, and the people working there don't really get that it's still RETAIL and you still need to not be a self-involved A-hole to the people who come in there. It's really pretty horrid. I wouldn't be buying another e-ring there, ever, but I might buy little things here and there. I had good experiences with the Madison Ave. Chicago Store as well as one of the Dallas locations but the whole mess around this e-ring was enough for me. It was surreal. Every single thing that was built up around this company was shattered. And because we were spending around $15K, we were apparently still not worth caring about. There wasn't ENOUGH commission for them with that sale.

But it's not so much that I hate them, I hate that they make people believe that there's nothing better out there, and there is! Not every diamond they sell is perfection or perfectly cut, but because they say it is, people are just supposed to believe it. Any store that "self-grades" it's merchandise is a bit scammy to me anyway. 

Anyway...yea, that's the short story. DH was pissed I didn't make a bigger deal out of it with the local "You Paid for it Guy". What was he gonna do about it...mysteriously find it?!

The only thing I was concerned about: Did they put THAT diamond in a ring and resell it to someone else without telling them.


----------



## missD

WOW! What a horrid experience!!!!!

Ame, how did you know that they recycled that stone into a new setting again?


----------



## vuittonprincess

To me, Tiffany is not worth the money for the quality you get - sure, it's better than Zales, Kay's, Jared's, etc. etc. etc. Does that mean it's the best? Not to me - and I didn't always think that way. I originally dreamed of a Tiffany solitaire but when I started researching, I switched to wanting the documentation of AGS or GIA to go with it - Tiffany grades their own stones and frankly, I put zero trust in that (as ame stated). Also, I wanted a custom setting that I could call all my own - you can't get that at Tiffany unless you're a celebrity or have some sort of pull for them to work with you. Sure, they sell pretty stuff and if you're not wanting to go searching or don't have other high-quality vendors available to you, it's the perfect place to go in order to get a pretty ring. But if I'm going to be completely honest here, my AGS Ideal was on-par or out-sparkled anything they had in stock (Orlando location) when I quickly browsed rings and looked at wedding bands. But in the end, what makes me happy won't necessarily make the next girl happy because we all want things for different reasons.


----------



## ame

missD said:


> WOW! What a horrid experience!!!!!
> 
> Ame, how did you know that they recycled that stone into a new setting again?



Unfortunately I don't but considering the experience, I wouldn't be shocked if they had. It was NOT damaged prior to them setting and sizing the ring.


----------



## dusty paws

yes, almost 50K for a 2ct stone.

i'm sure if you priced that elsewhere it would not be 50,000. and do i really need a 50,000 engagement ring? not really.


----------



## Contessa

I my personal opinion, going to Tiffany's or any other well-known Jeweller, is you're paying for the NAME- in this case, the "Tiffany stamp"

I have an "etoile" style wedding band (with the scattered diamonds). I had a jeweller custom make it for me, so while it's similar, it's not exactly what Tiffany has. 

I remember being in Tiffany's one day and one of the SA's remarked/noticed my band. He thought it was Tiffany, but as he bent down to look at it, said, "oh.......it's not one of ours!". I felt like a piece of crap.....and the look he gave me was worse than the comment he made. In retrospect, I wish I have a chance to re-live something similar in their store again, because now I'd now how to respond. There's "uppity" and then there's RUDE.

I have 2 rings from Tiffany- the Schlumberger 16-stone XO band in platinum and the 3 roses Melee pave ring. Love them both- each hold a unique memory and sentiment. I prefer items that are handmade to mass-produced, machine-made ones. The ONLY reason my above rings were bought at Tiffany was 1- I LOVE them, and 2- replicating them would never be the same.

Leon Mege, a well-known jeweller and artist said on his website that the MAIN difference between HIS 6-prong solitaire and Tiffany's, is HIS IS HAND MADE!!!

I personally adore minor setting imperfections. This way, I know someone created it by hand....and took the time to carefully craft it.....as opposed to a machine. Similar to receiving a Certificate written in Caligraphy by hand as opposed to a PC. We've become too modernized for our own good in some respects. My crystal glasses/stemwear for example are ALL entirely made by hand....each one is slightly different in size......but ever so slight. Many people are turned off by this and won't purchase these types of goods......I LOVE and appreciate them. Then again, I'm a glass artist.......none of my pieces are exactly alike and if I'm ask to replicate, it's near impossible. And I understand and appreciate the time it takes to create something beautiful. 

Tiffany, Cartier, VC & A, Harry Winston...I'm sure I've missed someone......they're all about *MARKETING* and indulging in fantasies. They do a great job too.....after all, they have $$$$ to advertise, yes?

But if I had say, big $$$ to spend on gems......I'd be sourcing something privately and getting a true artist to create something custom that's not seen everyday. My recent ring was custom.....sure the setting is something that anyone can have, but my stone is UNIQUE and I customized it to my specs........not another one like it anywhere. That thrills me more than the thought of popping into Tiffany's!


----------



## lily25

^ I love this post!!!


----------



## ame

dusty paws said:


> yes, almost 50K for a 2ct stone.
> 
> i'm sure if you priced that elsewhere it would not be 50,000. and do i really need a 50,000 engagement ring? not really.



That's about how I look at it. Get me a $10k one and pay towards the mortgage with the rest! 

Contessa you did say it best: I like the handmade. However, I demand absolute perfection, so Leon is in for it with me. lol


----------



## Contessa

ame said:


> That's about how I look at it. Get me a $10k one and pay towards the mortgage with the rest!
> 
> Contessa you did say it best: I like the handmade. However, I demand absolute perfection, so Leon is in for it with me. lol


 
Besides.....if you're spending the $$$, I'd want the attention that goes with it! 

And custom/handmade is more fun! Call me spoiled! I like the focus to be on ME.....not entirely the ring....or the store. 

Believe me........Tiffany's could care less (and you won't receive better treatment) if you walk in with $50K cash in-hand....spend it or not......makes no difference to them


----------



## meechelley

It seems I'm one of the few who had a really good experience with the Tiffany's that we bought my e-ring from. The SA lady was really understanding and super nice. She always returned our emails and phone calls. We were on a budget and she understood that (we got excellent treatment even though she knew we weren't spending major bucks). The SA even put up with my picky-ness (I had to have the dimensions and stats on each of the rings we were considering). We did business with her for about 3 weeks before we finally commited to one and she was just as nice as the first day we met her (all this through the phone/email since we were in a neighboring state - no Tiffanys where we lived.. but we did go to visit the store to see the final selection.. she even had one shipped from NYC for us to view). Maybe my experience was rare.. but she was awesome. I cannot say the same for their SAs in the silver dept.. they seemed more stuck up than the fine jewelry SAs.

In terms of Tiffany E-ring vs Non-Tiffany... I say choose the one that makes your heart sing. In my case... it made my fiance's heart sing too lol... We looked at several other places with equally, if not, better rings. We even had offers from local stores who said they would do a custom job for us that will be just like the Tiffany Ribbon ring that we both loved. We considered it and after the quote they gave us.. it was only a couple hundred less than the Tiffany price (although the stone was a better grade). I don't care much for bigger.. or the shinest stone you can get. My mind was set on a 0.5 ct ring.. my body cringed at having a 1ct or larger stone on my finger (it just wasn't for me). So we ended up getting the Tiffany one because we figured if we were just going to replicate it.. and it wasn't that much of a difference anyways.. then why not. We looked at the sites that pricescope had mentioned too and looked at custom jobs of the Tiffany Ribbon.. but they all had slight differences that turned me off (like one was too square at the loop... one had a band that was too thick.. one had diamonds that go all the way around the band.. etc). We did stay in budget and got a ring that we were very happy about.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I had a very positive experience with my SA.  My fiance and I have such a good relationship with him that my fiance is thinking of inviting him to our wedding- LOL!  

I have been shopping at Tiffany's for years (I have over 50 pieces between silver, gold and antique- about 3/4 were bought from Tiffanys), and I only dealt with one negative nilly- one in Philly.  Plus, I go in quite often just to look.  Most of my experience have been in the NY/NJ area.  I do not know if that makes a difference.


----------



## ame

...imagine the wedding gift!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

^^lol!  I did!


----------



## lily25

Contessa said:


> Besides....*.if you're spending the $$$, I'd want the attention that goes with it! *
> 
> *And custom/handmade is more fun! Call me spoiled! I like the focus to be on ME.....not entirely the ring....or the store. *
> 
> Believe me........Tiffany's could care less (and you won't receive better treatment) if you walk in with $50K cash in-hand....spend it or not......makes no difference to them





Personally I went to my jeweler with a 3,51 ct diamond , a sketchbook full on designs and a scrapbook full of pictures. He made my dream come true. I was in his shop every other day and he was a total sweetheart. Best customer service ever...

Plus I got "lessons" on diamond market from his wife, she is a gem expert!


----------



## einseine

Tiffany prices in America seem VERY inexpensive compared to other countries'.
The price of 2 carat D VS1 in America almost = 2 carat I VS1 in England....
I did not want to hear that...

Well, now that I have a Tiffany classic solitaire, I have been defending Tiffany.  However, we did not like it in the past because it's American brand.  We don't fancy American cars.  We fancy European cars and bags, etc.  But, I have noticed that I was a bit biase about Tiffany.

Anyway, if you have to pay the morgage or should spend on something or have to save up, you'd better not pay for the branded jewely's premium prices.  Yes, they include marketing cost, luxury store's rent/maintenance cost, etc.  Do you really think someone who can spend $50,000~100,000~200,000 ~for jewelry pieces at Tiffany/Cartier/HW/VC&A need to save money?  Perhaps, no.

Custom made is best!  I tottaly agree that Leon's work is so attractive.  I want to make one with a colored stone with him (if he ships overseas).


----------



## Contessa

lily25 said:


> Personally I went to my jeweler with a 3,51 ct diamond , a sketchbook full on designs and a scrapbook full of pictures. He made my dream come true. I was in his shop every other day and he was a total sweetheart. Best customer service ever...
> 
> Plus I got "lessons" on diamond market from his wife, she is a gem expert!



Your ring should be in a museum! It's gorgeous!!!

YOURS is a dream experience........If I win the lottery & come across a diamond like yours, I'm doing the exact same thing you did!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I had a really good experience with Tiffany's - lovely service!


----------



## LV Rawks

My e-ring is not a branded stone, and I am more than fine with that.  The fact that my husband picked it out himself is what matters most.

Ame, your story is horrible!  I am so sorry that your experience was ruined!  I will say this, there is a certain "snootiness" in the air when you walk into Tiffany's.  As beautiful as their items are, the attitude kills it for me.  

Buy what you love, and who really cares what anyone else thinks?!


----------



## bb10lue

OMG...we had similar experience. The SA was super nice and understanding. We were on budget as well, and she searched the stock database trying to find my PERFECT ring. She always returned my calls and emails (even at 11:30 PM)! We used bank transfer instead of credit card, she followed up with the financial department at the head office.....even on the days she's on leave.

Although I don't have my ring YET (but soon...). I had a EXCELLENT experience picking out the ring at Tiffany, and looking forward to buy our weding bands there!




meechelley said:


> It seems I'm one of the few who had a really good experience with the Tiffany's that we bought my e-ring from. The SA lady was really understanding and super nice. She always returned our emails and phone calls. We were on a budget and she understood that (we got excellent treatment even though she knew we weren't spending major bucks). The SA even put up with my picky-ness (I had to have the dimensions and stats on each of the rings we were considering). We did business with her for about 3 weeks before we finally commited to one and she was just as nice as the first day we met her (all this through the phone/email since we were in a neighboring state - no Tiffanys where we lived.. but we did go to visit the store to see the final selection.. she even had one shipped from NYC for us to view). Maybe my experience was rare.. but she was awesome. I cannot say the same for their SAs in the silver dept.. they seemed more stuck up than the fine jewelry SAs.
> 
> In terms of Tiffany E-ring vs Non-Tiffany... I say choose the one that makes your heart sing. In my case... it made my fiance's heart sing too lol... We looked at several other places with equally, if not, better rings. We even had offers from local stores who said they would do a custom job for us that will be just like the Tiffany Ribbon ring that we both loved. We considered it and after the quote they gave us.. it was only a couple hundred less than the Tiffany price (although the stone was a better grade). I don't care much for bigger.. or the shinest stone you can get. My mind was set on a 0.5 ct ring.. my body cringed at having a 1ct or larger stone on my finger (it just wasn't for me). So we ended up getting the Tiffany one because we figured if we were just going to replicate it.. and it wasn't that much of a difference anyways.. then why not. We looked at the sites that pricescope had mentioned too and looked at custom jobs of the Tiffany Ribbon.. but they all had slight differences that turned me off (like one was too square at the loop... one had a band that was too thick.. one had diamonds that go all the way around the band.. etc). We did stay in budget and got a ring that we were very happy about.


----------



## graceybaby8

to each, her own...
i would love a tiffany e ring if i was in my price range,
but i had to be a little more realistic with my fiances budget =)
So i went with a local jewelry store (i got my ering where michael buble got his ering for his gf)


----------



## trojan21

Hi girls, I'm new here (yes I'm a guy) and found this site by doing research online.  I think all this talk about Tiffany (or any other high end jewler) versus others is rediculous.  At the end of the day, your man got you a ring and that is all that matters.  You should love the ring that is given to you by the man you love...unless you were expecting something totally different.  

I've never met a girl with a tiffany look down at a girl with a non high end rock (but I'm sure they are out there).  In fact, I seen more girls with the non tiffany, cartier, etc. scoff at the girls with those that have it.  Are they jealous or what?  I don't know.  I think the hate should stop and everyone should realize that the guy purchased what they felt was more valuable to them for their girl.  

If your man got you a tiffany even though you despise them, are you going to say "no" to your man because he got you a tiffany?  You can probably get the rock somewhere else on the cheap but I think the value of said rock is subjective.  

From reading this thread, it doesn't seem too many of you have a tiffany.  That's ok, but I think that if your man presented you a tiffany, you'll take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Babilu

trojan21 said:


> hi girls, i'm new here (yes i'm a guy) and found this site by doing research online.  I think all this talk about tiffany (or any other high end jewler) versus others is rediculous.  At the end of the day, your man got you a ring and that is all that matters.  You should love the ring that is given to you by the man you love...unless you were expecting something totally different.
> 
> I've never met a girl with a tiffany look down at a girl with a non high end rock (but i'm sure they are out there).  In fact, i seen more girls with the non tiffany, cartier, etc. Scoff at the girls with those that have it.  Are they jealous or what?  I don't know.  I think the hate should stop and everyone should realize that the guy purchased what they felt was more valuable to them for their girl.
> 
> If your man got you a tiffany even though you despise them, are you going to say "no" to your man because he got you a tiffany?  You can probably get the rock somewhere else on the cheap but i think the value of said rock is subjective.
> 
> From reading this thread, it doesn't seem too many of you have a tiffany.  That's ok, but i think that if your man presented you a tiffany, you'll take it in a heartbeat.



dito!!!


----------



## einseine

Babilu said:


> dito!!!


 
Ditto!  You can praise and proud your ring as much as you can and you had better not argue about or devalue others'.


----------



## ilvoelv

Not to bump up an old thread, but I just had to. Today I was at Tiffany's and went to several other jewelers and the markup is insane! I was comparing rings to the rings (very similar/exact setting) even the CCC's were the same and the markup was insane.


----------



## niry84

hello..anyone change mind about the tiffany's e-ring reading this thread? 

i really like the tiffany's setting design..but reading some posts on this thread made me change my opinion on this brand...(even if i like tiffany's bracelet..earrings..and so on)....and if one day my lovely BF would like to surprise me with a biggest ering  ..for sure, now i know i will go to a friend of mine who is jeweler..cause i will have a "made for me" e-ring..unique..with a big sparkling diamond..and an affordable price..not a super high price due to the brand!!

anyone agree with me?

(prices in italy from the tiffany website for a 1ct is almost 9000&#8364;..don't know specifies..but it's overpriced..IMHO!)


----------



## surfergirljen

I've changed my opinion - I'm getting more and more annoyed all the time! LOL.  

I agree that a ring is more than a diamond and a piece of metal that holds it - it's a work of art, a piece of jewelry. Tiffany's rings are beautifully designed and well made. I'm rough on my jewelry and they stand up and keep their beauty. Everyone here has had bad customer service SOMEWHERE expensive - personally I've had pretty amazing treatment at Tiffany's and am very pleased with how they treat me! Absolutely no issues. And as with ALL jewelry purchases, the more informed the buyer, the better you'll do. If you make the effort to ask for a diamond certificate there you'll get it immediately and it's up to you to look up the info and decide for yourself which ring is the one for you. But one thing I am sure about is that like another poster said, you'll always get an excellent quality product from them... it is pretty worry free shopping. Not that there isn't still some variation (if you look at my upgrade experience you'll see how far I've come with people like Ame's help figuring out which "triple excellent" stone is actually the best - because they're not all equal!) ... but if a guy walks in there armed with nothing more than the 4C's and his DF's preference for style, he's going to come out of there with a gorgeous ring, end of story.

I also saw a post above where the poster said they were SO TIRED of TIffany bashing and comments about how "overpriced" they were when this is a purse forum where people literally collect leather bags that are over 8 THOUSAND DOLLARS a piece and I was like, "YES - THAT!!!" WHY is it so acceptable to bash Tiffany's? I almost feel like it must represent something in our culture that people feel like they have to hate on if they can't have... I don't know! What I wonder is where are the "Hermes or non-Hermes"  threads? Can you get a MOP and YG station necklace for less than the ones at VCA? Um, DUH. The material value of those $10,000 necklaces is probably what, $2K?  And what about the "Cartier jewelry - yay or nay? Is it a huge waste of money?" threads!?  We "dummies" who have bought their LOVE bracelet are basically paying 40% more for the design. I mean come on - it's really just a pretty cool solid gold bangle.  So.. "Is it worth it?"  I can tell you my DH would say "hells no!" LOL. So would 95% of the population. It's a DESIGN and you pay for that design, for knowing you have a "luxury" item, for other people knowing you have a luxury item...  NO ONE who buys ANY of these items IMHO should be bashing TIffany's for "charging a premium."   It just seems RIDICULOUS to me (not "rediculous" people! LOL RIDICULOUS!) that people HERE of all places still argue about this! If you don't care about the things that TIffany or VCA or Cartier or Hermes or COACH or whatever represent then DON'T BUY IT! Simple! You can ALWAYS get it cheaper and arguably for the exact same quality (you cannot tell me NO ONE ON EARTH makes a bag as nice as a Birkin for less than 8 thousand dollars but I don't start threads bashing Hermes!) And I can admit that yes, there are jewellers out there who could make a ring as nice or nicer than a Tiffany's one with maybe even a bigger stone but I don't care, I love what TIffany's represents and I love their style! I love that people recognize it as TIffany's - I love knowing I have a ring from Tiffany's. 

There's a reason that location managers for movies SET their films in Tiffany's... that one of the characters on Sex and the City's dream proposal came in front of Tiffany's and the writers gave her the classic solitaire. You'll note that not ALL FOUR got TIffany's rings, just Charlotte.  That store clearly REPRESENTS SOMETHING in our culture - the flagship store is an American ICON.  I GET IT. I LOVE it.  But if you don't, don't buy it!  Don't even bother going in because yes, you're going to be "shocked" that a diamond with certain stats is actually MORE THERE than in the diamond district. WOW - is this really news?!!   I SO don't get Birkin bags but I'll jump up and down when my friend gets a new one because it makes HER happy for some reason and that makes ME happy!  AND whether you like to admit it or not, Tiffany's is a STYLE SETTER - when they debut a new setting, everyone else follows. (Not just Tiffany's obviously, all design houses). And yes you are paying for the design - but isn't that KIND of the point? I mean I'm sure I could find a Chloe Paraty rip off bag for $200 on ebay right now but I wanted the real deal... does that make me an idiot for paying $1800? Maybe... I guess it depends on how you look at it. But there do seem to be some people here who make a sport out of bashing Tiffany's and I'd just love to see them start some Hermes or Cartier threads and see what happens, just out of curiosity! 

These are design houses and a HUGE part of the total bill is the name and the lifetime of service. Chacun son gout as they say, and please please let the people who love Tiffany's enjoy their gorgeous jewelry in peace just like us Tiffany lovers applaud your overpriced designer goodies!!!  Please!!!


----------



## musicscrip

surfergirljen said:


> I've changed my opinion - I'm getting more and more annoyed all the time! LOL.
> 
> I agree that a ring is more than a diamond and a piece of metal that holds it - it's a work of art, a piece of jewelry. Tiffany's rings are beautifully designed and well made. I'm rough on my jewelry and they stand up and keep their beauty. Everyone here has had bad customer service SOMEWHERE expensive - personally I've had pretty amazing treatment at Tiffany's and am very pleased with how they treat me! Absolutely no issues. And as with ALL jewelry purchases, the more informed the buyer, the better you'll do. If you make the effort to ask for a diamond certificate there you'll get it immediately and it's up to you to look up the info and decide for yourself which ring is the one for you. But one thing I am sure about is that like another poster said, you'll always get an excellent quality product from them... it is pretty worry free shopping. Not that there isn't still some variation (if you look at my upgrade experience you'll see how far I've come with people like Ame's help figuring out which "triple excellent" stone is actually the best - because they're not all equal!) ... but if a guy walks in there armed with nothing more than the 4C's and his DF's preference for style, he's going to come out of there with a gorgeous ring, end of story.
> 
> I also saw a post above where the poster said they were SO TIRED of TIffany bashing and comments about how "overpriced" they were when this is a purse forum where people literally collect leather bags that are over 8 THOUSAND DOLLARS a piece and I was like, "YES - THAT!!!" WHY is it so acceptable to bash Tiffany's? I almost feel like it must represent something in our culture that people feel like they have to hate on if they can't have... I don't know! What I wonder is where are the "Hermes or non-Hermes" threads? Can you get a MOP and YG station necklace for less than the ones at VCA? Um, DUH. The material value of those $10,000 necklaces is probably what, $2K? And what about the "Cartier jewelry - yay or nay? Is it a huge waste of money?" threads!? We "dummies" who have bought their LOVE bracelet are basically paying 40% more for the design. I mean come on - it's really just a pretty cool solid gold bangle. So.. "Is it worth it?" I can tell you my DH would say "hells no!" LOL. So would 95% of the population. It's a DESIGN and you pay for that design, for knowing you have a "luxury" item, for other people knowing you have a luxury item... NO ONE who buys ANY of these items IMHO should be bashing TIffany's for "charging a premium." It just seems RIDICULOUS to me (not "rediculous" people! LOL RIDICULOUS!) that people HERE of all places still argue about this! If you don't care about the things that TIffany or VCA or Cartier or Hermes or COACH or whatever represent then DON'T BUY IT! Simple! You can ALWAYS get it cheaper and arguably for the exact same quality (you cannot tell me NO ONE ON EARTH makes a bag as nice as a Birkin for less than 8 thousand dollars but I don't start threads bashing Hermes!) And I can admit that yes, there are jewellers out there who could make a ring as nice or nicer than a Tiffany's one with maybe even a bigger stone but I don't care, I love what TIffany's represents and I love their style! I love that people recognize it as TIffany's - I love knowing I have a ring from Tiffany's.
> 
> There's a reason that location managers for movies SET their films in Tiffany's... that one of the characters on Sex and the City's dream proposal came in front of Tiffany's and the writers gave her the classic solitaire. You'll note that not ALL FOUR got TIffany's rings, just Charlotte. That store clearly REPRESENTS SOMETHING in our culture - the flagship store is an American ICON. I GET IT. I LOVE it. But if you don't, don't buy it! Don't even bother going in because yes, you're going to be "shocked" that a diamond with certain stats is actually MORE THERE than in the diamond district. WOW - is this really news?!! I SO don't get Birkin bags but I'll jump up and down when my friend gets a new one because it makes HER happy for some reason and that makes ME happy! AND whether you like to admit it or not, Tiffany's is a STYLE SETTER - when they debut a new setting, everyone else follows. (Not just Tiffany's obviously, all design houses). And yes you are paying for the design - but isn't that KIND of the point? I mean I'm sure I could find a Chloe Paraty rip off bag for $200 on ebay right now but I wanted the real deal... does that make me an idiot for paying $1800? Maybe... I guess it depends on how you look at it. But there do seem to be some people here who make a sport out of bashing Tiffany's and I'd just love to see them start some Hermes or Cartier threads and see what happens, just out of curiosity!
> 
> These are design houses and a HUGE part of the total bill is the name and the lifetime of service. Chacun son gout as they say, and please please let the people who love Tiffany's enjoy their gorgeous jewelry in peace just like us Tiffany lovers applaud your overpriced designer goodies!!!  Please!!!


 
I totally agree with you.

Since when it became acceptable to bash Tiffany everywhere???

Don't all brand name mark up their price? 

Isn't it just a PERSONAL choice to pay for the mark up to get "original" designs instead of getting "copied" pieces at local stores for cheaper? It really disgust me when I hear ppl say "this is a tiffany setting engagement ring!" when I totally know it's just a copy cat.


----------



## surfergirljen

musicscrip said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> Since when it became acceptable to bash Tiffany everywhere???
> 
> Don't all brand name mark up their price?
> 
> Isn't it just a PERSONAL choice to pay for the mark up to get "original" designs instead of getting "copied" pieces at local stores for cheaper? It really disgust me when I hear ppl say "this is a tiffany setting engagement ring!" when I totally know it's just a copy cat.



Thank you!!! 

And yes - exactly!! I'm just shocked that people are actually "surprised" that a Tiffany ring COSTS MORE than a ring from the diamond district, even one made by an independent artisan. (not being a snob here - my original ring was just that and I was over the moon!) WHAT DID YOU THINK IT WAS GOING TO COST, the same? Less?!!! 

 So silly.


----------



## niry84

sorry but my english is not perfect as yours (i'm italian..and i only studied it at school  ) i can&#8217;t write as long as you..for you understand my thought&#8230;so sorry for that..  but i will try to tell smth..

i never said/wrote i would like a copy of the tiffany ring....i only said that for a ring made of a piece of gold and a diamond&#8230;&#8230;not made by hand&#8230;.it doesn&#8217;t worth (design or not design piece)&#8230;that&#8217;s my honest opinion (that would be different if every piece would made by hand)&#8230;&#8230;in the opposite hand IMHO it&#8217;s better a &#8220;made by hand&#8221; without brand..custumized for me&#8230;with maybe a larger diamond..and with more $ value&#8230;(if for some reason i have to sell it oneday)...that&#8217;s all..i never said i would like a fake!!..

..i think sometimes (most of the time!!!!) people buy things &#8220;as view in tv&#8221;..not for the real beauty of the thing but only for the brand&#8230;&#8230;.if someone go in tv with an horrible hat&#8230;..the day after everyone want it&#8230;..even if it&#8217;s horrible!!!

I never wear smth to look better than friends or other people..or to be appreciated for smth i&#8217;m wearing cause it is branded..i buy smth that i like..with brand or not..no matter&#8230;&#8230;of course never a fake..

I have tons of jewelery..lots were expensive..most of them not..but i&#8217;m happy with all  of them &#8216;cause every piece has a sentimental value..not a brand value..that&#8217;s the difference..

For sure lot of people buy tiffany&#8217;s ring &#8216;cause they appreciate the setting&#8230;..but most of them buy tiffany (or smth branded else) for the brand&#8230;&#8230;i think there are lot of no-tiffany&#8217;s setting better than tiffany..  ..and that is for bags..shoes..and so on!!

This a forum&#8230;..each person have a different opinion......if you think that expensive jewelery is better than customize jewelery..go for it..that's your opinion!! 

BE THE CHANGE..BE DIFFERENT!!


----------



## materialgurl

surfergirljen said:


> I've changed my opinion - I'm getting more and more annoyed all the time! LOL.
> 
> I agree that a ring is more than a diamond and a piece of metal that holds it - it's a work of art, a piece of jewelry. Tiffany's rings are beautifully designed and well made. I'm rough on my jewelry and they stand up and keep their beauty. Everyone here has had bad customer service SOMEWHERE expensive - personally I've had pretty amazing treatment at Tiffany's and am very pleased with how they treat me! Absolutely no issues. And as with ALL jewelry purchases, the more informed the buyer, the better you'll do. If you make the effort to ask for a diamond certificate there you'll get it immediately and it's up to you to look up the info and decide for yourself which ring is the one for you. But one thing I am sure about is that like another poster said, you'll always get an excellent quality product from them... it is pretty worry free shopping. Not that there isn't still some variation (if you look at my upgrade experience you'll see how far I've come with people like Ame's help figuring out which "triple excellent" stone is actually the best - because they're not all equal!) ... but if a guy walks in there armed with nothing more than the 4C's and his DF's preference for style, he's going to come out of there with a gorgeous ring, end of story.
> 
> I also saw a post above where the poster said they were SO TIRED of TIffany bashing and comments about how "overpriced" they were when this is a purse forum where people literally collect leather bags that are over 8 THOUSAND DOLLARS a piece and I was like, "YES - THAT!!!" WHY is it so acceptable to bash Tiffany's? I almost feel like it must represent something in our culture that people feel like they have to hate on if they can't have... I don't know! What I wonder is where are the "Hermes or non-Hermes"  threads? Can you get a MOP and YG station necklace for less than the ones at VCA? Um, DUH. The material value of those $10,000 necklaces is probably what, $2K?  And what about the "Cartier jewelry - yay or nay? Is it a huge waste of money?" threads!?  We "dummies" who have bought their LOVE bracelet are basically paying 40% more for the design. I mean come on - it's really just a pretty cool solid gold bangle.  So.. "Is it worth it?"  I can tell you my DH would say "hells no!" LOL. So would 95% of the population. It's a DESIGN and you pay for that design, for knowing you have a "luxury" item, for other people knowing you have a luxury item...  NO ONE who buys ANY of these items IMHO should be bashing TIffany's for "charging a premium."   It just seems RIDICULOUS to me (not "rediculous" people! LOL RIDICULOUS!) that people HERE of all places still argue about this! If you don't care about the things that TIffany or VCA or Cartier or Hermes or COACH or whatever represent then DON'T BUY IT! Simple! You can ALWAYS get it cheaper and arguably for the exact same quality (you cannot tell me NO ONE ON EARTH makes a bag as nice as a Birkin for less than 8 thousand dollars but I don't start threads bashing Hermes!) And I can admit that yes, there are jewellers out there who could make a ring as nice or nicer than a Tiffany's one with maybe even a bigger stone but I don't care, I love what TIffany's represents and I love their style! I love that people recognize it as TIffany's - I love knowing I have a ring from Tiffany's.
> 
> There's a reason that location managers for movies SET their films in Tiffany's... that one of the characters on Sex and the City's dream proposal came in front of Tiffany's and the writers gave her the classic solitaire. You'll note that not ALL FOUR got TIffany's rings, just Charlotte.  That store clearly REPRESENTS SOMETHING in our culture - the flagship store is an American ICON.  I GET IT. I LOVE it.  But if you don't, don't buy it!  Don't even bother going in because yes, you're going to be "shocked" that a diamond with certain stats is actually MORE THERE than in the diamond district. WOW - is this really news?!!   I SO don't get Birkin bags but I'll jump up and down when my friend gets a new one because it makes HER happy for some reason and that makes ME happy!  AND whether you like to admit it or not, Tiffany's is a STYLE SETTER - when they debut a new setting, everyone else follows. (Not just Tiffany's obviously, all design houses). And yes you are paying for the design - but isn't that KIND of the point? I mean I'm sure I could find a Chloe Paraty rip off bag for $200 on ebay right now but I wanted the real deal... does that make me an idiot for paying $1800? Maybe... I guess it depends on how you look at it. But there do seem to be some people here who make a sport out of bashing Tiffany's and I'd just love to see them start some Hermes or Cartier threads and see what happens, just out of curiosity!
> 
> These are design houses and a HUGE part of the total bill is the name and the lifetime of service. Chacun son gout as they say, and please please let the people who love Tiffany's enjoy their gorgeous jewelry in peace just like us Tiffany lovers applaud your overpriced designer goodies!!!  Please!!!



good post! I don't get why people keep complaining about Tiffany and how expensive they are. Some people are just not comfortable with copying designs whether it is bags, jewelry.. or shoes.


----------



## Kathd

I totally agree with the ladies who expressed their love for Tiffany! 

I also fully agree that you should be the change, be different. However, I do not consider it fair to assume that almost everyone who has a Tiffany, has bought it _just because it is a Tiffany_! 
My DH knew nothing (by which I mean really nothing) about diamonds when he was planning to propose, so he went to Tiffany because he adores the setting (I have slender fingers so he thought the elegant Tiffany setting would be perfect for me) and mostly because he wanted to make sure that he would get top notch service and a top notch diamond. He really isnt the type of guy to wander through some jewelry district searching for a stone. Being able to go to Tiffanys really put him at ease because he knew he had nothing to worry about. 
Moreover, we live in Europe and until recently, there wasnt even a Tiffany store in our country, so DH really did not buy a branded ring for other people to notice its a Tiffany! 

Its a personal choice IMO, and I would have been over the moon with any ring he proposed with, but TBH, I am thrilled DH chose Tiffany  I cannot imagine any other setting that I would prefer over the Tiffany setting. I get a lot of compliments on my e-ring  90% of the time from people who do not recognize it as Tiffanys. 

Dont get me wrong, I love all diamonds  branded, non-branded, big, small,  and I am certainly not stating that Tiffany diamonds are superior to others. Im just saying that I am perfectly happy with my Tiffany diamond.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

surfergirljen said:


> I've changed my opinion - I'm getting more and more annoyed all the time! LOL.
> 
> I agree that a ring is more than a diamond and a piece of metal that holds it - it's a work of art, a piece of jewelry. Tiffany's rings are beautifully designed and well made. I'm rough on my jewelry and they stand up and keep their beauty. Everyone here has had bad customer service SOMEWHERE expensive - personally I've had pretty amazing treatment at Tiffany's and am very pleased with how they treat me! Absolutely no issues. And as with ALL jewelry purchases, the more informed the buyer, the better you'll do. If you make the effort to ask for a diamond certificate there you'll get it immediately and it's up to you to look up the info and decide for yourself which ring is the one for you. But one thing I am sure about is that like another poster said, you'll always get an excellent quality product from them... it is pretty worry free shopping. Not that there isn't still some variation (if you look at my upgrade experience you'll see how far I've come with people like Ame's help figuring out which "triple excellent" stone is actually the best - because they're not all equal!) ... but if a guy walks in there armed with nothing more than the 4C's and his DF's preference for style, he's going to come out of there with a gorgeous ring, end of story.
> 
> I also saw a post above where the poster said they were SO TIRED of TIffany bashing and comments about how "overpriced" they were when this is a purse forum where people literally collect leather bags that are over 8 THOUSAND DOLLARS a piece and I was like, "YES - THAT!!!" WHY is it so acceptable to bash Tiffany's? I almost feel like it must represent something in our culture that people feel like they have to hate on if they can't have... I don't know! What I wonder is where are the "Hermes or non-Hermes"  threads? Can you get a MOP and YG station necklace for less than the ones at VCA? Um, DUH. The material value of those $10,000 necklaces is probably what, $2K?  And what about the "Cartier jewelry - yay or nay? Is it a huge waste of money?" threads!?  We "dummies" who have bought their LOVE bracelet are basically paying 40% more for the design. I mean come on - it's really just a pretty cool solid gold bangle.  So.. "Is it worth it?"  I can tell you my DH would say "hells no!" LOL. So would 95% of the population. It's a DESIGN and you pay for that design, for knowing you have a "luxury" item, for other people knowing you have a luxury item...  NO ONE who buys ANY of these items IMHO should be bashing TIffany's for "charging a premium."   It just seems RIDICULOUS to me (not "rediculous" people! LOL RIDICULOUS!) that people HERE of all places still argue about this! If you don't care about the things that TIffany or VCA or Cartier or Hermes or COACH or whatever represent then DON'T BUY IT! Simple! You can ALWAYS get it cheaper and arguably for the exact same quality (you cannot tell me NO ONE ON EARTH makes a bag as nice as a Birkin for less than 8 thousand dollars but I don't start threads bashing Hermes!) And I can admit that yes, there are jewellers out there who could make a ring as nice or nicer than a Tiffany's one with maybe even a bigger stone but I don't care, I love what TIffany's represents and I love their style! I love that people recognize it as TIffany's - I love knowing I have a ring from Tiffany's.
> 
> There's a reason that location managers for movies SET their films in Tiffany's... that one of the characters on Sex and the City's dream proposal came in front of Tiffany's and the writers gave her the classic solitaire. You'll note that not ALL FOUR got TIffany's rings, just Charlotte.  That store clearly REPRESENTS SOMETHING in our culture - the flagship store is an American ICON.  I GET IT. I LOVE it.  But if you don't, don't buy it!  Don't even bother going in because yes, you're going to be "shocked" that a diamond with certain stats is actually MORE THERE than in the diamond district. WOW - is this really news?!!   I SO don't get Birkin bags but I'll jump up and down when my friend gets a new one because it makes HER happy for some reason and that makes ME happy!  AND whether you like to admit it or not, Tiffany's is a STYLE SETTER - when they debut a new setting, everyone else follows. (Not just Tiffany's obviously, all design houses). And yes you are paying for the design - but isn't that KIND of the point? I mean I'm sure I could find a Chloe Paraty rip off bag for $200 on ebay right now but I wanted the real deal... does that make me an idiot for paying $1800? Maybe... I guess it depends on how you look at it. But there do seem to be some people here who make a sport out of bashing Tiffany's and I'd just love to see them start some Hermes or Cartier threads and see what happens, just out of curiosity!
> 
> These are design houses and a HUGE part of the total bill is the name and the lifetime of service. Chacun son gout as they say, and please please let the people who love Tiffany's enjoy their gorgeous jewelry in peace just like us Tiffany lovers applaud your overpriced designer goodies!!!  Please!!!



I agree 100% with you on this, thanks for taking the time out to post this


----------



## surfergirljen

niry84 said:


> sorry but my english is not perfect as yours (i'm italian..and i only studied it at school  ) i cant write as long as you..for you understand my thoughtso sorry for that..  but i will try to tell smth..
> 
> i never said/wrote i would like a copy of the tiffany ring....i only said that for a ring made of a piece of gold and a diamondnot made by hand.it doesnt worth (design or not design piece)thats my honest opinion (that would be different if every piece would made by hand)in the opposite hand IMHO its better a made by hand without brand..custumized for mewith maybe a larger diamond..and with more $ value(if for some reason i have to sell it oneday)...thats all..i never said i would like a fake!!..
> 
> ..i think sometimes (most of the time!!!!) people buy things as view in tv..not for the real beauty of the thing but only for the brand.if someone go in tv with an horrible hat..the day after everyone want it..even if its horrible!!!
> 
> I never wear smth to look better than friends or other people..or to be appreciated for smth im wearing cause it is branded..i buy smth that i like..with brand or not..no matterof course never a fake..
> 
> I have tons of jewelery..lots were expensive..most of them not..but im happy with all  of them cause every piece has a sentimental value..not a brand value..thats the difference..
> 
> For sure lot of people buy tiffanys ring cause they appreciate the setting..but most of them buy tiffany (or smth branded else) for the brandi think there are lot of no-tiffanys setting better than tiffany..  ..and that is for bags..shoes..and so on!!
> 
> This a forum..each person have a different opinion......if you think that expensive jewelery is better than customize jewelery..go for it..that's your opinion!!
> 
> BE THE CHANGE..BE DIFFERENT!!



Okay just so you know my post wasn't in direct response to anything you wrote personally! I was making a general statement about this ongoing debate! 

BUT since you've addressed my post I'll respond... 

The difference is I don't go around trying to make people who buy "custom" jewelry feel less-than or foolish for doing so. ESPECIALLY not HERE!   In fact as someone above pointed out, I've pretty much NEVER seen anyone on this board (feel free to prove me wrong here) who has a Tiffany ring EVER try to disparage non-Tiffany or non-branded rings AT ALL. I know for a fact I have never and would never look down on anyone for having a rig that didn't come from Tiffany's or Cartiers or whatever.   I think everyone should buy what they want!  I just don't APPRECIATE people here implying that we, the ones who dream FOR WHATEVER REASON of our rings being Tiffany rings (and who get them and are so happy!), are wasting our money/trend followers/snobs/fools for wanting one.  And sorry but I'm still reading that attitude loud and clear in your post. 

For the record,

a) I don't buy things (horrible or otherwise) just because I see them on TV. That was not the point I was trying to make. I was trying to say that Tiffany's is a part of American culture and a design icon. That there is something special about that store that speaks to SOME PEOPLE and if you don't care for it, then don't go there. 

b) To your point about having tons of jewelry yourself that "has sentimental value, not brand value" -  why would you assume that the two are mutually exclusive??  Something can have brand value AND sentimental value and everything I own, branded or not, is special to me, was chosen by me or my husband - just as special as yours is to you I'm sure. I happened to recently find the perfect symbol to represent my three little ones at Cartier in their trinity charm. It wasn't crazy expensive. I didn't head straight to Cartier for something "Cartier brand" that says "I'm celebrating my three children."  I guess it is a Cartier icon but that's not why I bought it - I just thought the design was perfect, that it was elegantly made, and it perfectly represented the symbol and sentiment I was looking for. 

c) Also for the record, not EVERYONE buys branded jewelry to "show off"... I don't own any logo'd purses or anything overly brand-obvious myself, in fact I shy away from it and prefer classic simple designs... but I do appreciate good design.  One of the things that attracted me personally to VCA (I had no idea what the "clover motif" was until I saw it on the beach one day and researched it, having fallen in love immediately with the turquoise motif and the design of the piece) is that most people I know DON'T recognize it.  But if you buy things because you want them to be recognized as luxury items, what on earth is wrong with that either??? Why make people feel badly for it? AND WHY SPECIFICALLY TIFFANY'S??? That's the big question!! 

d) I also just think if you like the original, buy the original. I don't download pirated movies for free and I don't buy cheap knock offs or copies - being a creative person myself in a creative drive industry, I feel like the person/house who created the design or movie or book deserves the recognition and the purchase - simple as that. If you want something original that no one else has, Tiffany's or Cartier is not for you ... so fine! Enjoy!  Why can't everyone just be happy for each other?

2) I had a ring that was made "by hand." The same jeweller made my wedding band. The wedding band etched a GROOVE into my engagement ring because it was not well made and the diamonds extended past the gold claws, and then over two years proceeded to give me a rash on my hand that never healed until I took it off, doctor's orders.  The band lost 3 diamonds in 4 months. The diamond in the engagement ring became loose after 2 years.  Hand made does NOT = better all the time. I've had no issues with any of my Tiffany pieces - "hand made" or not (I don't really know or care if they are), they are excellent quality and gorgeous designs and that's what I appreciate in them!


----------



## Kathd

surfergirljen said:


> Okay just so you know my post wasn't in direct response to anything you wrote personally! I was making a general statement about this ongoing debate!
> 
> BUT since you've addressed my post I'll respond...
> 
> The difference is I don't go around trying to make people who buy "custom" jewelry feel less-than or foolish for doing so. ESPECIALLY not HERE! In fact as someone above pointed out, I've pretty much NEVER seen anyone on this board (feel free to prove me wrong here) who has a Tiffany ring EVER try to disparage non-Tiffany or non-branded rings AT ALL. I know for a fact I have never and would never look down on anyone for having a rig that didn't come from Tiffany's or Cartiers or whatever. I think everyone should buy what they want! I just don't APPRECIATE people here implying that we, the ones who dream FOR WHATEVER REASON of our rings being Tiffany rings (and who get them and are so happy!), are wasting our money/trend followers/snobs/fools for wanting one. And sorry but I'm still reading that attitude loud and clear in your post.
> 
> For the record,
> 
> a) I don't buy things (horrible or otherwise) just because I see them on TV. That was not the point I was trying to make. I was trying to say that Tiffany's is a part of American culture and a design icon. That there is something special about that store that speaks to SOME PEOPLE and if you don't care for it, then don't go there.
> 
> b) To your point about having tons of jewelry yourself that "has sentimental value, not brand value" - why would you assume that the two are mutually exclusive?? Something can have brand value AND sentimental value and everything I own, branded or not, is special to me, was chosen by me or my husband - just as special as yours is to you I'm sure. I happened to recently find the perfect symbol to represent my three little ones at Cartier in their trinity charm. It wasn't crazy expensive. I didn't head straight to Cartier for something "Cartier brand" that says "I'm celebrating my three children." I guess it is a Cartier icon but that's not why I bought it - I just thought the design was perfect, that it was elegantly made, and it perfectly represented the symbol and sentiment I was looking for.
> 
> c) Also for the record, not EVERYONE buys branded jewelry to "show off"... I don't own any logo'd purses or anything overly brand-obvious myself, in fact I shy away from it and prefer classic simple designs... but I do appreciate good design. One of the things that attracted me personally to VCA (I had no idea what the "clover motif" was until I saw it on the beach one day and researched it, having fallen in love immediately with the turquoise motif and the design of the piece) is that most people I know DON'T recognize it. But if you buy things because you want them to be recognized as luxury items, what on earth is wrong with that either??? Why make people feel badly for it? AND WHY SPECIFICALLY TIFFANY'S??? That's the big question!!
> 
> d) I also just think if you like the original, buy the original. I don't download pirated movies for free and I don't buy cheap knock offs or copies - being a creative person myself in a creative drive industry, I feel like the person/house who created the design or movie or book deserves the recognition and the purchase - simple as that. If you want something original that no one else has, Tiffany's or Cartier is not for you ... so fine! Enjoy!  Why can't everyone just be happy for each other?
> 
> 2) I had a ring that was made "by hand." The same jeweller made my wedding band. The wedding band etched a GROOVE into my engagement ring because it was not well made and the diamonds extended past the gold claws, and then over two years proceeded to give me a rash on my hand that never healed until I took it off, doctor's orders. The band lost 3 diamonds in 4 months. The diamond in the engagement ring became loose after 2 years. Hand made does NOT = better all the time. I've had no issues with any of my Tiffany pieces - "hand made" or not (I don't really know or care if they are), they are excellent quality and gorgeous designs and that's what I appreciate in them!


 
:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## niry84

My post wasnt a direct answer to yours..i Simply quote your words..nothing personal..  be happy please!!

Maybe you didnt understood My words cause i were calm and quiet when writing..this post's title is tiffany ering vs non tiffany erings..every one can discuss and every one can express the own opinion..or not?!..

I Simply wrote what i think..

A)i live in italy..But i've american passport..But isnt a reason to be in tiffany's..
B)congrats on your New cartier and your three child..really nice icon..
C)i dont wanna feel badly noone..i Simply express My opinion..thought we live in a free World..
D)for sure if you wanna be special..and if you feel special..you dont need smth that other people can get paying money..Simply..

So sorry for your jeweler maybe he wasnt as good as mine..   
I think My attitude is not loud..i'm only trying to write in a correct way in My very poor english..so sorry for the mistake!!


----------



## natasha21

If you heart desires a Tiffany buy a Tiffany... If it doesn't then don't.. As simple as that!


----------



## Miss Kris

IMO you are paying for the Tiffany name, period.  I wouldn't say you are paying for design or a work of art, because really, they are pretty standard rings.  Yes, you will get a quality stone, good CS, but you really pay for the brand...just like with any high end purse brand.  When I see someone wearing a solitaire, I can't tell if it is Tiffany or not. Maybe the soleste is unique, but I don't think design is why people pick a Tiffany engagement ring, but just my .02


----------



## ek9977

surfergirljen said:


> I think everyone should buy what they want!  I just don't APPRECIATE people here implying that we, the ones who dream FOR WHATEVER REASON of our rings being Tiffany rings (and who get them and are so happy!), are wasting our money/trend followers/snobs/fools for wanting one.



You could not have said it any better! I have a Tiffany solitaire and am quite tired of people who get funny with my choice! Once, an acquaintance who had a copy asked to see my ring and put it next to hers to compare.... only to say that there is no difference. What the......


----------



## materialgurl

ek9977 said:


> You could not have said it any better! I have a Tiffany solitaire and am quite tired of people who get funny with my choice! Once, an acquaintance who had a copy asked to see my ring and put it next to hers to compare.... only to say that there is no difference. What the......



What she said was pretty offensive! 

It's the same concept as a fake bag. But i guess some people don't see it that way.


----------



## ek9977

materialgurl said:


> What she said was pretty offensive!
> 
> It's the same concept as a fake bag. But i guess some people don't see it that way.



Totally! I suppose that just as I  was respectful of her choice, she (as well as others who prefer to get theirs from elsewhere but have dished out some Tiffany bashing) ought to extend the same courtesy! 

Ah well, Mr and I seek comfort in the fact that we're happy with our choice, the service that was rendered and that we did not have to beg/borrow/steal to get what we reckon is a timeless classic.


----------



## surfergirljen

Miss Kris said:


> IMO you are paying for the Tiffany name, period.  I wouldn't say you are paying for design or a work of art, because really, they are pretty standard rings.  Yes, you will get a quality stone, good CS, but you really pay for the brand...just like with any high end purse brand.  When I see someone wearing a solitaire, I can't tell if it is Tiffany or not. Maybe the soleste is unique, but I don't think design is why people pick a Tiffany engagement ring, but just my .02



Okay everyone's entitled to their opinions of course... and obviously you're not someone who should invest in a Tiffany's ring if that's how you feel!  But it's pretty clear the non-Tiffany people for some reason enjoy putting down those of us who have Tiffany rings. 

For example, "pretty standard rings" is kind of a subjective (and yes, negative) comment, don't you think? Not that you're not entitled to think that - but wow, I'd never look at what I assume is your non-branded ring and say, "Meh... it's pretty average. Nothing special - I could probably have gotten more for my money!"  You know? I mean how would you feel??? 

Personally, I think they are spectacular! I honestly don't think you can argue that Tiffany's makes a GORGEOUS line of engagement rings whether you want to pay a little extra or not.  When I walk into Tiffany's the e-ring section takes my breath away.  I've never personally seen a COPY of the classic solitaire (and make no mistake, that's what THEY ARE, as much as a fake Louis Vuitton that looks just like a real one and is made of similar materials is still a FAKE LOUIS VUITTON) that holds a candle to a Tiffany's one.  I did look. I didn't look in EVERY store in EVERY part of the world, granted, and sure someone might have COPIED it so beautifully that I couldn't tell the difference... but from what I could see it just wasn't the same. 

Honestly? The entire WORLD of this forum is about brand. This is not exactly the "where can I get that look for less" section of the internet... KWIM?   So please, everyone, refrain from trashing ONE brand, that's all we ask!! Because honestly? It's starting to smell a little like the "J" word that no one wants to say...


----------



## swee7bebe

ek9977 said:


> You could not have said it any better! I have a Tiffany solitaire and am quite tired of people who get funny with my choice! Once, an acquaintance who had a copy asked to see my ring and put it next to hers to compare.... only to say that there is no difference. What the......



Just like people who carry fake purses think their fake looks like the real thing?  Riiight.

Surfergirljen thank you for your post!!!  :worthy::worthy::worthy:  I agree with you 100%.  I can't believe how much Tiffany bashing goes on here, of all places.

My fiance proposed to me with a Tiffany classic solitaire last December.  I absolutely love it, but I would have loved any ring he got me.  I told him that he didn't have to go to Tiffany to buy me my ring (because I know he has a limited budget), that I'd be happy with any ring he got me, but it made HIM happy to get me a ring from Tiffany.  HE was the one who insisted we look for a ring at Tiffany, and when I put that solitaire on my finger I fell in love, and he fell in love with it too.  It made him happy to be able to give me a Tiffany.  He could have easily gotten me one from the diamond district in NY (all his friends encouraged him to get it there and not to go to Tiffany), but he said he looked there and he still liked Tiffany better.  He said that he was happy with the experience of buying the ring from there.  And frankly, their customer service has been fantastic.  I love how I can bring my ring in there whenever I want (even every other day if I wanted) and they would clean it and inspect it, free of charge.  My sister has a beautiful ring that her husband bought at a jewelry store about an hour from where they live, and if she wants to get it adjusted or cleaned it's too far away from her (granted, she can just pay to get it done somewhere else, but it's the convenience).

I don't think anyone has a right to judge anyone else for wanting to get a ring from Tiffany...especially here where people spend thousands of dollars on a purse (my friends all look at me crazy because I pay so much for my purses, but that's my choice).  What's the difference between a brand name purse and a brand name ring?


----------



## akimoto

surfergirljen said:


> For example, "pretty standard rings" is kind of a subjective (and yes, negative) comment, don't you think? Not that you're not entitled to think that - but wow, I'd never look at what I assume is your non-branded ring and say, "Meh... it's pretty average. Nothing special - I could probably have gotten more for my money!"  You know? I mean how would you feel???



I agree, that's a negative comment. I think everyone's entitled to their opnions but say nice things and not make nasty remarks at each other.  I love TPF because people don't judge and only speak when there's something nice to say but why has this thread become ok to make any negative remarks?

Whatever ring it is brand or no brand, it's sentimental to that person. Don't immediately judge that the person bought it just because they were sucked into marketing or just lazy to do any research. I mean I've always wanted a Tiffany ring but that doesn't mean my DH and I simply walked into Tiffanys blindly. We did our research, compared prices (Tiffany was only slightly pricier than Rosendorff in Australia actually but that's not my point). My point is that we got what we love. End of story. Just be happy for anyone who got what they love. Don't assume, don't judge, don't make nasty comments.


----------



## Miss Kris

surfergirljen said:


> Okay everyone's entitled to their opinions of course... and obviously you're not someone who should invest in a Tiffany's ring if that's how you feel!  But it's pretty clear the non-Tiffany people for some reason enjoy putting down those of us who have Tiffany rings.
> 
> For example, "pretty standard rings" is kind of a subjective (and yes, negative) comment, don't you think? Not that you're not entitled to think that - but wow, I'd never look at what I assume is your non-branded ring and say, "Meh... it's pretty average. Nothing special - I could probably have gotten more for my money!"  You know? I mean how would you feel???
> 
> Personally, I think they are spectacular! I honestly don't think you can argue that Tiffany's makes a GORGEOUS line of engagement rings whether you want to pay a little extra or not.  When I walk into Tiffany's the e-ring section takes my breath away.  I've never personally seen a COPY of the classic solitaire (and make no mistake, that's what THEY ARE, as much as a fake Louis Vuitton that looks just like a real one and is made of similar materials is still a FAKE LOUIS VUITTON) that holds a candle to a Tiffany's one.  I did look. I didn't look in EVERY store in EVERY part of the world, granted, and sure someone might have COPIED it so beautifully that I couldn't tell the difference... but from what I could see it just wasn't the same.
> 
> Honestly? The entire WORLD of this forum is about brand. This is not exactly the "where can I get that look for less" section of the internet... KWIM?   So please, everyone, refrain from trashing ONE brand, that's all we ask!! Because honestly? It's starting to smell a little like the "J" word that no one wants to say...



I think you are taking things too personally. I do have a branded ring. I did partially want it for the name. So what?  What's so bad about saying that?  It just also seems that everyone who has a Tiffany jumps on anyone who doesn't awe over it. To me, a Tiffany solitaire setting is a standard solitaire setting.  That isn't an insult but an opinion based on an observation.  I never said I didn't like it, or worse, directed anything at any one person, but just made a general statement.


----------



## akimoto

No one is taking anything personally, it's just not nice to hear anyone bashing something that someone else has.... You did make some pretty bold statements that might have rubbed someone else in the wrong way. Lets retract our claws ladies  It's TPF!! It's to admire and appreciate what others have 



Miss Kris said:


> they are pretty standard rings.


I can see why pretty standard can hurt someone's feelings, that's like saying your ring is average. 



Miss Kris said:


> but I don't think design is why people pick a Tiffany engagement ring


Part of the reason why I chose Tiffany was because I liked the design. Some people are able to see the difference between Tiffany setting or Tiffany inspired. I'm not saying that Tiffany styles aren't lovely, it's just my preference and yes there are subtle differences that are important to some people 



Miss Kris said:


> To me, a Tiffany solitaire setting is a standard solitaire setting.


Tiffany has designed and popularised it till it has become "standard" to some. It's called a Tiffany setting for a reason. Or other rings that are Tiffany inspired or Tiffany style settings.


----------



## surfergirljen

Miss Kris said:


> I think you are taking things too personally. I do have a branded ring. I did partially want it for the name. So what?  What's so bad about saying that?  It just also seems that everyone who has a Tiffany jumps on anyone who doesn't awe over it. To me, a Tiffany solitaire setting is a standard solitaire setting.  That isn't an insult but an opinion based on an observation.  I never said I didn't like it, or worse, directed anything at any one person, but just made a general statement.



Okay, yes, I might be taking it personally!  I can admit that!  There are some really negative off-putting generalized statements throughout this forum when it comes to Tiffany and those of us who love the brand.  I think after seeing this come up SO MANY TIMES I've finally cracked and kind of had enough and come out swinging!  

But you're wrong here... I don't want or need anyone to "awe" over it at all. I don't tell people in my everyday life where it's from unless they ask.  And I don't think anyone who has one has acted like that here either! Other than in the exact same way everyone here brings their new treasures to show and tell to other appreciative fans of pretty things on this forum, as in "I'm so excited, look at my new sparkly thing!!"   So I think that's a highly unfair statement. I've never said "Aren't I the LUCKIEST, it's a TIFFANY!"   

We just don't want to be made to feel bad for wanting or having one, that's all. And I'm sorry but there IS a lot of that going on here.


----------



## surfergirljen

akimoto said:


> No one is taking anything personally, it's just not nice to hear anyone bashing something that someone else has.... You did make some pretty bold statements that might have rubbed someone else in the wrong way. Lets retract our claws ladies  It's TPF!! It's to admire and appreciate what others have
> 
> 
> I can see why pretty standard can hurt someone's feelings, that's like saying your ring is average.
> 
> 
> Part of the reason why I chose Tiffany was because I liked the design. Some people are able to see the difference between Tiffany setting or Tiffany inspired. I'm not saying that Tiffany styles aren't lovely, it's just my preference and yes there are subtle differences that are important to some people
> 
> 
> Tiffany has designed and popularised it till it has become "standard" to some. It's called a Tiffany setting for a reason. Or other rings that are Tiffany inspired or Tiffany style settings.



Well said!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

swee7bebe said:


> Just like people who carry fake purses think their fake looks like the real thing?  Riiight.
> 
> Surfergirljen thank you for your post!!!  :worthy::worthy::worthy:  I agree with you 100%.  I can't believe how much Tiffany bashing goes on here, of all places.
> 
> My fiance proposed to me with a Tiffany classic solitaire last December.  I absolutely love it, but I would have loved any ring he got me.  I told him that he didn't have to go to Tiffany to buy me my ring (because I know he has a limited budget), that I'd be happy with any ring he got me, but it made HIM happy to get me a ring from Tiffany.  HE was the one who insisted we look for a ring at Tiffany, and when I put that solitaire on my finger I fell in love, and he fell in love with it too.  It made him happy to be able to give me a Tiffany.  He could have easily gotten me one from the diamond district in NY (all his friends encouraged him to get it there and not to go to Tiffany), but he said he looked there and he still liked Tiffany better.  He said that he was happy with the experience of buying the ring from there.  And frankly, their customer service has been fantastic.  I love how I can bring my ring in there whenever I want (even every other day if I wanted) and they would clean it and inspect it, free of charge.  My sister has a beautiful ring that her husband bought at a jewelry store about an hour from where they live, and if she wants to get it adjusted or cleaned it's too far away from her (granted, she can just pay to get it done somewhere else, but it's the convenience).
> 
> I don't think anyone has a right to judge anyone else for wanting to get a ring from Tiffany...especially here where people spend thousands of dollars on a purse (my friends all look at me crazy because I pay so much for my purses, but that's my choice).  What's the difference between a brand name purse and a brand name ring?



Thank you!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Kathd said:


> :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Miss Kris

To clarify... I didn't mean "standard" as not spectacular... I meant it from a design, "uniqueness" sense.  To me, unless a ring is of crappy quality, a solitaire setting is a solitaire setting. I wouldn't look at a solitaire and know if it were Tiffany or not. That's what I meant...I didn't mean it in a way to put anyone down.  I was referring to a solitaire design on a whole...they are all similar to me, regardless of brand

But, at the same time, it does seem as if anyone who doesn't praise Tiffany in this thread will get a lashing. Anyone who does praise it gets support.  I own Tiffany jewelry. I have nothing against the brand. It's obvious that you pay a premium to shop there, as you do with any branded ring. All I meant was that the name obviously plays SOME factor into the decision.  If you were to line up a bunch of solitares including a Tiffany, they would all look similar. In my case, I would need to be told which is the Tiffany in order to know. It isn't a unique design that can only be found at Tiffany.  So, the point I was making is that you arent paying so much for the design as you are for the name and customer service

And, my last statement here, who cares if someone doesn't like Tiffany?  If you like it, that's all that should matter.  People will always have opinions either way. All that matters is what you think of it


----------



## akimoto

Miss Kris said:


> It just also seems that everyone who has a Tiffany jumps on anyone who doesn't awe over it.



Really? We jump on them? I just can't agree with you. Anyhoo... Aren't we all posting our rings here hoping for someone to awe over it?  If you post your rings, I'll awe over it! I'm sure we all admire all rings, shapes, coloured, non-coloured, brand, no brand.


----------



## surfergirljen

akimoto said:


> Really? We jump on them? I just can't agree with you. Anyhoo... Aren't we all posting our rings here hoping for someone to awe over it?  If you post your rings, I'll awe over it! I'm sure we all admire all rings, shapes, coloured, non-coloured, brand, no brand.


----------



## Miss Kris

akimoto said:


> Really? We jump on them? I just can't agree with you. Anyhoo... Aren't we all posting our rings here hoping for someone to awe over it?  If you post your rings, I'll awe over it! I'm sure we all admire all rings, shapes, coloured, non-coloured, brand, no brand.



Yup.  I went through the posts here and anyone who disagreed was called out by at least 2 people, then the rest jump in and like each other's posts.  Oh well.  I didn't even mean to offend anyone.  I will leave this thread to those who have nothing but good to say about Tiffany.  I think the title of the thread should be changed to "Tiffany Lovers" so that no one comes in with any other opinions.

FWIW, I purposely did not post my ring on tPF because I didn't feel the need to gather opinions, good or bad, on it.  I love it, and that's all that matters.


----------



## surfergirljen

Miss Kris said:


> All I meant was that the name obviously plays SOME factor into the decision.  If you were to line up a bunch of solitares including a Tiffany, they would all look similar. In my case, I would need to be told which is the Tiffany in order to know. It isn't a unique design that can only be found at Tiffany.



Of COURSE name plays into it! That was a huge part of the point I was making - Tiffany's is an icon of style, history, design, quality, and if you look at American culture, a Tiffany engagement ring has a place in it like no other brand does. No other brand is specifically referenced in film and television the way Tiffany's is. Of course name plays into it. 

Oh and ps:  I would know which one was which in a solitaire line-up!!! 100%. 

The Birkin or Kelly isn't a design that can be found ONLY at Hermes either, but I don't think that that is much of an argument for not buying one if you think they are worth it. The Celine luggage tote was TOTALLY ripped off by J Crew this year ... so why buy the four thousand dollar one when you can get "the same one" for $350?  Just because most people wouldn't know the difference doesn't devalue the Celine to those who do.


----------



## surfergirljen

Miss Kris said:


> All I meant was that the name obviously plays SOME factor into the decision.  If you were to line up a bunch of solitares including a Tiffany, they would all look similar. In my case, I would need to be told which is the Tiffany in order to know. It isn't a unique design that can only be found at Tiffany.



SORRY PLEASE IGNORE THE POST ABOVE! Edited but took too long here! 

Of COURSE name plays into it!  That was a huge part of the point I was making - Tiffany's is an icon of style, history, design, quality, and if you look at American culture, a Tiffany engagement ring has a place in it like no other brand does. No other brand is specifically referenced in film and television the way Tiffany's is and there is a reason for that - and it's not just the brand, it's the ENGAGEMENT RING. It's romantic! And yes, expensive, impulsive, beautiful - you don't have to sweat the details and you get the pretty box and the excellent treatment and it just is nice! It's not everything but it's NICE.  They set Sweet Home Alabama's engagement scene, for example, in Tiffany's - the characters walk in, the store is all theirs, and he gets down on one knee, proposes, and says "Pick one" while every SA there puts on white gloves and pulls out their iconic e-ring styles... I mean come on! Dreamy right?!   The writers DON'T set it in the diamond district with the guy getting buzzed into jewelry stores, saying, "Let's look at tons of diamonds for 3 weeks, compare, do our research and try to get the biggest one for our money, and then design a ring around one."  LOL. Not that there's ANYTHING wrong with that!  And I KNOW I'm exaggerating here for effect... I'm just saying... of course name plays into it!  But I believe that name is backed by fabulous design, quality and service. No worries if you don't... just don't put it down unless you have a horror story of your own... it's like calling a gorgeous guy an a$$hole because he's gorgeous. LOL.  I would also jump up and down and applaud any diamond ring any GF or TPF'er showed me because if it made them happy that's ALL THAT MATTERS. 

Oh and ps:  I would know which one was the Tiffany's in a solitaire line-up!!! 100%.  I think we're just never going to agree on that one (and that's fine too!) because again, I DO see the ring as a whole piece of jewellery/art and not just the setting as a metal a frame that holds a diamond. I happen to think that the classic "TIFFANY SETTING" is so beautiful because it IS so simple and it's deceptively hard to make something that simple incredibly elegant at the same time. Anyone can pave the hell out of a band and make it sparkle like mad but to take simple plain metal and make it look REGAL is not as easy as it seems.  That's probably why it's been copied so much. But up close it really is gorgeous!  I did have a non branded one and LOVED it, before I ever actually held a ring at Tiffany's or looked very closely at one - but I can tell you even though my diamond was lovely the setting had NOTHING on the Tiffany's one. It was literally apples to oranges. It elevated the ring from a diamond ring to a piece of art IMHO. 

The Birkin or Kelly isn't a design that can be found ONLY at Hermes either, but I don't think that that is much of an argument for not buying one if you think they are worth it. The Celine luggage tote was TOTALLY ripped off by J Crew this year ... so why buy the four thousand dollar one when you can get "the same one" for $350?  Just because most people wouldn't know the difference doesn't devalue the Celine to those who do. SAME THING with the Tiffany solitaire. 

I just don't understand why it's okay to act like they are "nothing special" - it just doesn't seem very nice. No one needs an "awe" parade... but I just think that if we can ooh and awe over things that we don't think are worth it, maybe those who don't think Tiffany's is their cup of tea can do the same. Or at least stop reminding us that the "diamond district" has bigger diamonds per dollar. 

LOL okay I have to stop! I think I've said everything I can possibly say at this point! LOL...I should have been a lawyer, every now and then it sneaks out of me, I'm sorry! I'm done I promise!  Except that I cannot WAIT to get my NEW Tiffany e-ring next week because I think they are FABULOUS!


----------



## akimoto

Miss Kris said:


> FWIW, I purposely did not post my ring on tPF because I didn't feel the need to gather opinions, good or bad, on it.  I love it, and that's all that matters.



Congrats and glad that you have something you love 

Just to clarify, this is TPF and we're here to share our joy and excitement, not necessarily needing opinions but any opinions are welcome too


----------



## niry84

Miss Kris said:


> Yup. I went through the posts here and anyone who disagreed was called out by at least 2 people, then the rest jump in and like each other's posts. Oh well. I didn't even mean to offend anyone. I will leave this thread to those who have nothing but good to say about Tiffany. I think the title of the thread should be changed to "Tiffany Lovers" so that no one comes in with any other opinions.


 
^ agree!! ..i try to write it lot of times (but as i already write my english is very poor..and noone cares about my posts..)....this a thread called TIFFANY ERING VS NON TIFFANY ERING.........please be quite and happy..everyone agree or not on the choice to buy or not a tiffany ering!!!..WITH PERSONAL OPINIONS..

so sorry if someone was offended by my words..i personally wrote my opinion and i dont wanna offend any people who own a tiffany ering..that's your personal choice to buy a tiffany or whatever.....but as we live in a free world....everyone can and must have an own opinion....if you agree with me..i'm happy...if not..i'm happy too!!!.... 

a similiar thread (that i have in mind now) comparing brands was PANDORA VS TROLLBEADS......but noone jumped on the ones who own non branded beads.....it's a personal choice..and everyone can says something about without problems..

the tiffany setting is not a REGISTERED MARK..so anyone can copy the ring..and anyone can have this setting made by other brand..no-brand.......  so that will be never a fake!!..the name TIFFANY is covered by copyright......but not the settings that produce..

i think fake is something who can confuse you when buying smth..for example a brand called: VUITTON VS VITTONE with similar canvas..similar brand..and so on......it's a stupid example but hope you understand.. 

gucci has the speedy bag..in different colors and motif.....noone say..NO I DON'T BUY THE GUCCI'S SPEEDY COZ IT'S A FAKE......everyone buy it even if it is a copy of the LV speedy......coz it's GUCCI..and everyone buy it..coz GUCCI it's an icon here in italy for example!!..











..i return on topic.........so please ladies..dont get angry if somebody prefear other settings in comparison to other ones..we have to be happy with our settings..purses..shoes and so on...


----------



## acrowcounted

Miss Kris said:


> To clarify... I didn't mean "standard" as not spectacular... I meant it from a design, "uniqueness" sense.  To me, unless a ring is of crappy quality, a solitaire setting is a solitaire setting. I wouldn't look at a solitaire and know if it were Tiffany or not.



I think you _would_ know if it were a Tiffany or not. For fun, I googled "Tiffany Style Ring" and grabbed a few examples (started with the first couple and then looked for one that was a little different). And then I grabbed a screenshot of the actual Tiffany setting from Tiffany's website. Now I'm not saying one is better than the others (although I prefer the true Tiffany one) but clearly you've got to admit that THERE IS a difference. A solitaire is not just simply a solitaire.


----------



## surfergirljen

acrowcounted said:


> I think you _would_ know if it were a Tiffany or not. For fun, I googled "Tiffany Style Ring" and grabbed a few examples (started with the first couple and then looked for one that was a little different). And then I grabbed a screenshot of the actual Tiffany setting from Tiffany's website. Now I'm not saying one is better than the others (although I prefer the true Tiffany one) but clearly you've got to admit that THERE IS a difference. A solitaire is not just simply a solitaire.



 THAT just makes me love my ring even more ... great post!!!

No comparison!!


----------



## materialgurl

niry84 said:


> a similiar thread (that i have in mind now) comparing brands was PANDORA VS TROLLBEADS......*but noone jumped on the ones who own non branded beads*.....it's a personal choice..and everyone can says something about without problems..



exactly! What *surfergirljen* was arguing is that the people with tiffany/hw/whatever brand NEVER jumped on the women who have non-branded names. They were respected for the decision they made. HOWEVER, the women with non-branded names would jump on the women with tiffany/hw/cartier and basically implied that they were stupid for paying such a premium price..etc.


----------



## Miss Kris

acrowcounted said:


> I think you _would_ know if it were a Tiffany or not. For fun, I googled "Tiffany Style Ring" and grabbed a few examples (started with the first couple and then looked for one that was a little different). And then I grabbed a screenshot of the actual Tiffany setting from Tiffany's website. Now I'm not saying one is better than the others (although I prefer the true Tiffany one) but clearly you've got to admit that THERE IS a difference. A solitaire is not just simply a solitaire.



I will respond to this then I am out of here. Even with those pictures, I don't see one that stands out more than another. Yes the designs very slightly, but based on the design alone, I wouldnt call it overly unique.  Classic?  Sure. But not a work of art. Again, I feel that you pay for the tiffany name and experience, not for a unique work of art. I will never see a solitare and know it is from Tiffany. Maybe others can tell, but I can't. Again, stating MY opinion on the rings in general...not at any one person's ring.  

(Runs away before the stones get thrown at me)


----------



## Miss Kris

One more thing since I can't edit from my phone. I have no problem paying a premium. We  paid it for my branded ring. My issue is when people say tiffany is a work of art and a unique design. In my opinion, it isn't. I don't equate tiffany with unique. I equate it to a luxury name brand. When I buy tiffany, it is not because I want something that is a work of art, its because I want something from the brand and want the experience of shopping there


----------



## surfergirljen

Miss Kris said:


> One more thing since I can't edit from my phone. I have no problem paying a premium. We  paid it for my branded ring. My issue is when people say tiffany is a work of art and a unique design. In my opinion, it isn't. I don't equate tiffany with unique. I equate it to a luxury name brand. When I buy tiffany, it is not because I want something that is a work of art, its because I want something from the brand and want the experience of shopping there



But WHY do you have an ISSUE with it?? That's what I can't grasp! And I swore to myself I'd walk away from this thread already... LOL... but I can't help myself, I have to know!  Why does it bug you so much that WE think it's a work of art???  I think it IS ~ I'm sorry... I just can't imagine perfecting that particular design.  And if you think it's so so then fine - I really don't care... I just am so curious to understand this "issue" you have with US giving our opinions!  I don't have an "issue" with you wanting to buy something because it's a brand... I'd actually love to know what brand your ring is now that we've shown ours actually...  so why can't it be okay for someone here to think/say that theirs is a work of art? 

I reiterate what I said earlier - making a solitaire look elegant and exceptional is deceptively simple. All of the "Tiffany Style" rings out there are COPIES of an ORIGINAL design.  That's why they're called "TIFFANY STYLE" rings. And none of them would fool me. 

FYI: 

Definitions of WORK OF ART

"Work of art" describes something that is considered to have aesthetic value, something that is beautiful, intriguing, interesting, creative or extremely well done. (adjective)
~ An example of a work of art is a painting by Monet.
~ An example of a work of art is a beautifully made piece of furniture.

~ a product of one of the fine arts; especially : a painting or sculpture of high artistic quality
~ something giving high aesthetic satisfaction to the viewer or listener

~ A work of art in the visual arts is a physical two or three dimensional object that is professionally determined or popularly considered to fulfill a primarily independent aesthetic function

In my opinion, and I'd say according to the above, the Classic Solitaire absolutely qualifies as a work of art. I don't care if you agree... I just don't understand why you have such an ISSUE with others thinking that and saying it out loud!


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh for the love of all things. Comparing a solitaire (or any ring) to the Monet now?  Why do I have "issue"?  Because this is an opinion thread and it's ridiculous that anyone who doesn't bow down to the Tiffany brand is jumped on by the choir. This has just gotten way out of hand.  If others who aren't head over heels in love with Tiffany can't give their honest opinion in a thread ABOUT giving an opinion, perhaps it should be closed.  It's just ridiculous now honestly.  One thing for sure, this gang mentality going on in this thread has turned me off from anything else Tiffany.  Please though, ask to have the thread name changed so that you guys can talk about your love of Tiffany.  It's not fair to those who come in here to give their view, as the title of the thread suggests, and are then jumped on.   Please though, stop quoting my posts so that I don't get the alert to come back and respond.

ETA:  the reason I came in in the first place was because I saw niry84, multiple times, say that there was a language barrier, yet she continually got jumped on.  Thus, I decided to voice my opinion too, hoping to bring more clarity.  It's obvious though, anything not saying "Tiffany is totally worth it, totally unique, and TDF" will be ripped apart.  Good luck to you


----------



## acrowcounted

I don't think anyone is asking anyone to bow down to Tiffany. Its one's prerogative to like or not like Tiffany and/or to pay the premium to buy one. Most of us that do decide to buy branded items do so because we appreciate their beauty, are proud to have the original, and enjoy the peace of mind that buying from a highly respected jewelry house brings with it. However I suppose that there are the rare few who buy branded jewelry simply for the snobbery of the name without any particular interest in the item itself. I find this odd and sad but apparently it does happen. I would imagine that it is also these rare few that give the rest of us a bad name. 

I, personally, have a Tiffany ring because I needed to get an engagement ring and I liked the elegant design of the Tiffany solitaire the best. If someone wants to buy a Tiffany ring, great get one, they're beautiful. If someone wants to buy a ring from somewhere else, great get it, I'm sure it will also be beautiful. I'm honestly not sure where all of the negativity toward Tiffany owners comes from. "The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


----------



## surfergirljen

:giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## niry84

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> ETA:  the reason I came in in the first place was because I saw niry84, multiple times, say that there was a language barrier, yet she continually got jumped on.  Thus, I decided to voice my opinion too, hoping to bring more clarity.



Thank you Miss Kris...... 
I can understand 95% of the things you write..But i dont know how to write all in the correct way.. 
Thanks for the HELP!!..


----------



## Onebagtoomany

To be honest I think it is a little shallow to care where the ring comes from at all, let alone compare brands - isn't it enough that someone you love and who loves you bought it for you as a symbol of his commitment?  I say this as a lover of beautiful things, so am not being a hypocrite - I freely admit that I buy handbags from the likes of Mulberry, Chloe etc and love fine jewels as much as the next woman.  I just don't understand the obsession with diamond carat size, make etc of something like an engagement ring of which choice is so personal to the buyer (DH to be). My own ring is from a well-known high street jeweller here in the UK (but not from a premium brand like Tiffany) and is 'only' 0.50 carat but is so beautiful and ornate that people comment on it all the time.  I have been stopped in shops more times than I can count by SAs stopping to admire my ring.  

I know I am going slightly off-topic here but I wanted to vent. I also don't 'get' the current trend of shopping with your DH to be for an engagement ring - it just seems tacky and materialistic to me but seems increasingly common.  My now husband bought my engagement ring a few years before we met because he fell in love with it and thought it would be perfect for the woman he hoped to one day meet and marry.  Luckily I love the ring but even if it wasn't *exactly* what I wanted I would still have treasured it because it came from my DH. 

That said, I think Tiffany jewellery IS lovely but not necessarily better than any other make.  Gold is gold and diamonds are diamonds and you can get excellent quality, clarity etc from a number of places. I do think some people do pay for the name and gratification of knowing that they have a ring from a high-end place.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think we should rename the thread "first world arguments." ; )


----------



## etk123

lanasyogamama said:


> I think we should rename the thread "first world arguments." ; )



Yes. This thread gives me anxiety:weird:


----------



## Kimf79

Tiffany is a brand. You can get a diamond equal to or better than a diamond you can get at Tiffanys. It's all about the specs, you know. I wouldnt call a diamond with the classic solitaire setting like Tiffany's a knock-off. I mean its a solitaire, in a simple band.


----------



## Miss Kris

Kimf79 said:


> Tiffany is a brand. You can get a diamond equal to or better than a diamond you can get at Tiffanys. It's all about the specs, you know. I wouldnt call a diamond with the classic solitaire setting like Tiffany's a knock-off. I mean its a solitaire, in a simple band.



Amen. This is what I was attempting to get across


----------



## bag O trix

ame said:


> My feelings are just as I stated in the other thread. I personally do not think the Tiffany brand on a diamond, with the exception of the Legacy or Lucida, is worth paying for, nor do I think that because it's Tiffany that it is any better than any other ideal diamond I can buy elsewhere.
> 
> I have an issue with the brand: I think it's overpriced, over-glorified mall jewelry. It's a chain, and despite it being considered a higher-end chain, it is still a chain to me. And that, to me, cheapens it and reduces it's delight.  That's not to say I don't lust after several of their items, I just refuse to pay the ridiculous premium for what I can get elsewhere of equal or in some cases better quality.
> 
> Putting stock solely in the color and clarity of a diamond and not considering that that doesn't have everything to do with the sparkly of the diamond is my big issue with how they market the fact that they elect to sell higher color and clarity diamonds--and they use their OWN grading system to notate that. Not a standardized system. That to me also is misleading because they can essentially call it whatever they want. And the marketing towards the higher color and clarity combo without identifying cut quality--because let's face it, not every diamond they sell is going to be perfectly well cut. Some WILL be dogs, but slapping their name on it seems to negate the dog-factor.
> 
> My original eng. ring was from Tiffany. Their customer service and lack thereof is why it went back. That did not help their case with me. But it also didn't stop my purchase of other items from them. And I almost bought my replacement e-ring from there after my original was stolen, but I decided to go elsewhere for a multitude of reasons, getting bigger and better for my money was one of them.
> 
> No one is, to my knowledge, bashing the decision or desire to own a Tiffany ring, or to want and dream about having one. But unless that's your absolute dream and you have the budget to match, not everyone ends up going that route, once they see what is available.
> 
> But this thread will not be the end of this discussion and debate.  There will always be opinions one way or another.



How is Tiffanys mall jewelry? What is mall jewelry anyway?
I always said I'd want a non brand name engagement ring and laughed at my friend who got engaged with a tiffany ring a few years ago, but when I went into Tiffany's and saw the Soleste, I wanted nothing else. I looked at larger stones with single halos and nothing compared nor sparkled as much as the Soleste. I also think their diamonds and craftsmanship are amazing.
We also had a phenomenal sales person.


----------



## surfergirljen

bag O trix said:


> How is Tiffanys mall jewelry? What is mall jewelry anyway?
> I always said I'd want a non brand name engagement ring and laughed at my friend who got engaged with a tiffany ring a few years ago, but when I went into Tiffany's and saw the Soleste, I wanted nothing else. I looked at larger stones with single halos and nothing compared nor sparkled as much as the Soleste. I also think their diamonds and craftsmanship are amazing.
> We also had a phenomenal sales person.



Agree 100%!!!


----------



## bagfever

i had this huge debate in my mind too.  bigger carat size v tiffs. this is being boiled down to why you are accepting the ring- is it cuz u love ur fiance or cuz u love the ring. Brand or no brand or carat size...it doesnt have yo be this complicated . Life is short.  relax about the ring and enjoy ur future life together. Whether diamonds are forever or not is a sales gimmick. Most importantly ur love for each other should be forever. I was lost in diamond searching thinking bigger and more expensive the better but when i think of why i am getting married it brings me back in focus. I have a tiffany ring (didnt buy big carat one cuz deep down thats not most impt for me) since i am more comfortable with resizing, maintenance and repairs with a big company than with smaller ones that may come and go, just peace of mind.


----------



## Contessa

lanasyogamama said:


> I think we should rename the thread "first world arguments." ; )



LOL....you know what I get out of all of this? Just LOVE what you own. Stop seeking approval of others. 

Tiffany is Tiffany. It's NOT the same as "similar" designs. But does anyone really give a damn if I like Tiffany or not? Is it going to change the way you perceive the brand? Or live your life?


----------



## LeeMiller

Nuts!

So I've been thinking about this lately on another forum where they are rabid nuts anti-Tiffany and yet every 15th thread is about how to copy some Tiffany design, usually the classic, iconic solitaire.  Or the Tiffany keys or whatever!  Ick!  And guess what it is a great balanced clean and classic ring - especially the prongs.      

I was once at a party and a girl asked me to look at my ring and showed me hers - I just said it was pretty and she said ....Tiffany... I thought she said her ring was Tiffany, so I was like 'oh cute, me too' um no, her fiance got her a Tiffany copy?!?!  Why?  And why brag about it.  I'd feel so freaking wierd about that but then I don't carry fake handbags either!  Just buy a different design people!     

Anyways, I love my Tiffany ring and all of my other jewelry from there.  My DH was really into getting me a Tiffany engagement ring and you know he was right - I still love it years later - never, ever get tired of it.  I'm hoping one day to add an amazing, maybe art deco, Tiffany right hand ring.  

The other hilarious thing is that I can sell some pieces of my other Tiffany jewelry for what we paid several years ago and my ring for much much more (we got it second hand) branded jewelry just holds value much better.


----------



## LeeMiller

surfergirljen said:


> I've changed my opinion - I'm getting more and more annoyed all the time! LOL.
> 
> I agree that a ring is more than a diamond and a piece of metal that holds it - it's a work of art, a piece of jewelry. Tiffany's rings are beautifully designed and well made. I'm rough on my jewelry and they stand up and keep their beauty. Everyone here has had bad customer service SOMEWHERE expensive - personally I've had pretty amazing treatment at Tiffany's and am very pleased with how they treat me! Absolutely no issues. And as with ALL jewelry purchases, the more informed the buyer, the better you'll do. If you make the effort to ask for a diamond certificate there you'll get it immediately and it's up to you to look up the info and decide for yourself which ring is the one for you. But one thing I am sure about is that like another poster said, you'll always get an excellent quality product from them... it is pretty worry free shopping. Not that there isn't still some variation (if you look at my upgrade experience you'll see how far I've come with people like Ame's help figuring out which "triple excellent" stone is actually the best - because they're not all equal!) ... but if a guy walks in there armed with nothing more than the 4C's and his DF's preference for style, he's going to come out of there with a gorgeous ring, end of story.
> 
> I also saw a post above where the poster said they were SO TIRED of TIffany bashing and comments about how "overpriced" they were when this is a purse forum where people literally collect leather bags that are over 8 THOUSAND DOLLARS a piece and I was like, "YES - THAT!!!" WHY is it so acceptable to bash Tiffany's? I almost feel like it must represent something in our culture that people feel like they have to hate on if they can't have... I don't know! What I wonder is where are the "Hermes or non-Hermes" threads? Can you get a MOP and YG station necklace for less than the ones at VCA? Um, DUH. The material value of those $10,000 necklaces is probably what, $2K? And what about the "Cartier jewelry - yay or nay? Is it a huge waste of money?" threads!? We "dummies" who have bought their LOVE bracelet are basically paying 40% more for the design. I mean come on - it's really just a pretty cool solid gold bangle. So.. "Is it worth it?" I can tell you my DH would say "hells no!" LOL. So would 95% of the population. It's a DESIGN and you pay for that design, for knowing you have a "luxury" item, for other people knowing you have a luxury item... NO ONE who buys ANY of these items IMHO should be bashing TIffany's for "charging a premium." It just seems RIDICULOUS to me (not "rediculous" people! LOL RIDICULOUS!) that people HERE of all places still argue about this! If you don't care about the things that TIffany or VCA or Cartier or Hermes or COACH or whatever represent then DON'T BUY IT! Simple! You can ALWAYS get it cheaper and arguably for the exact same quality (you cannot tell me NO ONE ON EARTH makes a bag as nice as a Birkin for less than 8 thousand dollars but I don't start threads bashing Hermes!) And I can admit that yes, there are jewellers out there who could make a ring as nice or nicer than a Tiffany's one with maybe even a bigger stone but I don't care, I love what TIffany's represents and I love their style! I love that people recognize it as TIffany's - I love knowing I have a ring from Tiffany's.
> 
> There's a reason that location managers for movies SET their films in Tiffany's... that one of the characters on Sex and the City's dream proposal came in front of Tiffany's and the writers gave her the classic solitaire. You'll note that not ALL FOUR got TIffany's rings, just Charlotte. That store clearly REPRESENTS SOMETHING in our culture - the flagship store is an American ICON. I GET IT. I LOVE it. But if you don't, don't buy it! Don't even bother going in because yes, you're going to be "shocked" that a diamond with certain stats is actually MORE THERE than in the diamond district. WOW - is this really news?!! I SO don't get Birkin bags but I'll jump up and down when my friend gets a new one because it makes HER happy for some reason and that makes ME happy! AND whether you like to admit it or not, Tiffany's is a STYLE SETTER - when they debut a new setting, everyone else follows. (Not just Tiffany's obviously, all design houses). And yes you are paying for the design - but isn't that KIND of the point? I mean I'm sure I could find a Chloe Paraty rip off bag for $200 on ebay right now but I wanted the real deal... does that make me an idiot for paying $1800? Maybe... I guess it depends on how you look at it. But there do seem to be some people here who make a sport out of bashing Tiffany's and I'd just love to see them start some Hermes or Cartier threads and see what happens, just out of curiosity!
> 
> These are design houses and a HUGE part of the total bill is the name and the lifetime of service. Chacun son gout as they say, and please please let the people who love Tiffany's enjoy their gorgeous jewelry in peace just like us Tiffany lovers applaud your overpriced designer goodies!!!  Please!!!


 
I think I kindof love you!


----------



## surfergirljen

LeeMiller said:


> I think I kindof love you!


----------



## HollyRF

Ditto here, surfergirljen. Well said.


----------



## trojan21

I would like to chime in...

I'm a guy.  I proposed to my fiance in 2011 around this time with a Tiffany Novo ring.  I can see both sides to the arguments presented within this thread but really, the ultimate decision falls on what the girl wants and what the guy will get (with more weight on the guy's decision).  I think we know most of the factors that a girls looks for in a ring but for a guy it's about 3 things: what is his budget, does he care, and does he want his *** kicked by his girlfriend for getting a crappy ring?

All kidding aside, I agree that you can get an equivalent diamond at a place not named Tiffany or Harry Winston.  In the later case, you pay a premium.  If you go that route, it's all about what you think that premium is worth.  And no, it's not about getting that blue box with a ribbon, that is a misconception.  This premium is different to everyone.  To me, it was about the design, customer service (both pre and post purchase) and originality.  

About originality, there is a reason why I see a bunch of different threads with titles like "look at my Tiffany setting ring" or "I got engaged with a Novo like setting".  I don't mean to sound like a snob and I hope I didn't come out that way but I personally wanted to get my fiance something that is not Tiffany "inspired", rather, I wanted to get her the real thing.  This was my decision alone and not my fiance's.  I also wanted to "sacrifice" by saving so that I get a sense of achievement when I presented her the ring.  Should I be ridiculed for doing this?  Am I a snob for getting a Tiffany ring?  I don't think so, but you might.  It's a free country and you can think whatever you want.

What I don't understand is how one of the posters perfectly said it.  People with Tiffany rings would look at other peoples rings that are non-Tiffany and say that it looks beautiful but when it's vice versa, you start to hear "you overpaid" or "you paid the Tiffany tax for a diamond that you can get elsewhere".  That's not right to me.  Basically, if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it at all.  And if you have an agenda and just want to bash, I think it's you who looks foolish.

At the end of the day, whether it's Tiffany or non-Tiffany, enjoy your ring because it symbolizes more than what it physically represents.  It's about the love, commitment, and partnership that you have with your significant other.


----------



## Kathd

trojan21 said:


> I would like to chime in...
> 
> I'm a guy. I proposed to my fiance in 2011 around this time with a Tiffany Novo ring. I can see both sides to the arguments presented within this thread but really, the ultimate decision falls on what the girl wants and what the guy will get (with more weight on the guy's decision). I think we know most of the factors that a girls looks for in a ring but for a guy it's about 3 things: what is his budget, does he care, and does he want his *** kicked by his girlfriend for getting a crappy ring?
> 
> All kidding aside, I agree that you can get an equivalent diamond at a place not named Tiffany or Harry Winston. In the later case, you pay a premium. If you go that route, it's all about what you think that premium is worth. And no, it's not about getting that blue box with a ribbon, that is a misconception. This premium is different to everyone. To me, it was about the design, customer service (both pre and post purchase) and originality.
> 
> About originality, there is a reason why I see a bunch of different threads with titles like "look at my Tiffany setting ring" or "I got engaged with a Novo like setting". I don't mean to sound like a snob and I hope I didn't come out that way but I personally wanted to get my fiance something that is not Tiffany "inspired", rather, I wanted to get her the real thing. This was my decision alone and not my fiance's. I also wanted to "sacrifice" by saving so that I get a sense of achievement when I presented her the ring. Should I be ridiculed for doing this? Am I a snob for getting a Tiffany ring? I don't think so, but you might. It's a free country and you can think whatever you want.
> 
> What I don't understand is how one of the posters perfectly said it. People with Tiffany rings would look at other peoples rings that are non-Tiffany and say that it looks beautiful but when it's vice versa, you start to hear "you overpaid" or "you paid the Tiffany tax for a diamond that you can get elsewhere". That's not right to me. Basically, if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it at all. And if you have an agenda and just want to bash, I think it's you who looks foolish.
> 
> At the end of the day, whether it's Tiffany or non-Tiffany, enjoy your ring because it symbolizes more than what it physically represents. It's about the love, commitment, and partnership that you have with your significant other.


 
:worthy: Wauw! Well said!
That's EXACTLY how I feel about all this. 
And I know that's also EXACTLY how my DH felt when he chose to surprise me with a Tiffany e-ring! 

Congrats on your engagement btw!


----------



## kohl_mascara

trojan21 said:
			
		

> I would like to chime in...
> 
> I'm a guy.  I proposed to my fiance in 2011 around this time with a Tiffany Novo ring.  I can see both sides to the arguments presented within this thread but really, the ultimate decision falls on what the girl wants and what the guy will get (with more weight on the guy's decision).  I think we know most of the factors that a girls looks for in a ring but for a guy it's about 3 things: what is his budget, does he care, and does he want his *** kicked by his girlfriend for getting a crappy ring?
> 
> All kidding aside, I agree that you can get an equivalent diamond at a place not named Tiffany or Harry Winston.  In the later case, you pay a premium.  If you go that route, it's all about what you think that premium is worth.  And no, it's not about getting that blue box with a ribbon, that is a misconception.  This premium is different to everyone.  To me, it was about the design, customer service (both pre and post purchase) and originality.
> 
> About originality, there is a reason why I see a bunch of different threads with titles like "look at my Tiffany setting ring" or "I got engaged with a Novo like setting".  I don't mean to sound like a snob and I hope I didn't come out that way but I personally wanted to get my fiance something that is not Tiffany "inspired", rather, I wanted to get her the real thing.  This was my decision alone and not my fiance's.  I also wanted to "sacrifice" by saving so that I get a sense of achievement when I presented her the ring.  Should I be ridiculed for doing this?  Am I a snob for getting a Tiffany ring?  I don't think so, but you might.  It's a free country and you can think whatever you want.
> 
> What I don't understand is how one of the posters perfectly said it.  People with Tiffany rings would look at other peoples rings that are non-Tiffany and say that it looks beautiful but when it's vice versa, you start to hear "you overpaid" or "you paid the Tiffany tax for a diamond that you can get elsewhere".  That's not right to me.  Basically, if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it at all.  And if you have an agenda and just want to bash, I think it's you who looks foolish.
> 
> At the end of the day, whether it's Tiffany or non-Tiffany, enjoy your ring because it symbolizes more than what it physically represents.  It's about the love, commitment, and partnership that you have with your significant other.



Completely agree. Well thought out and said


----------



## dialv

surfergirljen, I totally love what you said. I wish I had found this forum before my DH proposed. I love my ring, but learning so much from these forums would have really helped. I have a lot of jewelry now from the Bloor Tiffany store and the SA are amazing.


----------



## surfergirljen

dialv said:


> surfergirljen, I totally love what you said. I wish I had found this forum before my DH proposed. I love my ring, but learning so much from these forums would have really helped. I have a lot of jewelry now from the Bloor Tiffany store and the SA are amazing.



Thank you!! These forums have been SO helpful to me too and I totally agree, Bloor St. service is excellent... will always go back there after the way they've treated us!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Kathd said:


> :worthy: Wauw! Well said!
> That's EXACTLY how I feel about all this.
> And I know that's also EXACTLY how my DH felt when he chose to surprise me with a Tiffany e-ring!
> 
> Congrats on your engagement btw!



Ditto!!!!! Excellent post ~ thanks for chiming in from the guy's perspective!! Your fiance's ring sounds dreamy... congrats! I seriously don't think you will EVER regret your decision to go with Tiffany's!


----------



## Monica

I've bought my vintage 'old cut' solitaire (not an engagement ring) at my local jeweler who is specialized in their own modern design as well as vintage. I was able to sell them some of my old rings and buy a 5.3 ct ring. I am very grateful for this. I have a certificate from the independent certifier in Antwerp and I also completely trust my jeweler. Never ever would I be able to march into Tiffany and buy a 5.3 .

In the same period a Tiffany store was opened in my city. Yay!!!! The people are so friendly and never tired to show beautiful jewelry. Besides being completely trustworthy (which is so important when it comes to diamonds), the designs of Tiffany are so refined (unfortunately that is the reason they are copied that often)! For me, Tiffany sets a standard when it comes to refined understated luxury and good taste. I just looove the design of the simple six prong solitaire. And I looove my own ring with my beautiful old cut warm stone.

So, for me there is no Tiffany vs whatever'. It's important to buy your ring at a jeweler you can trust and to really love the stone, regardless of the stats. Use the stats as a confirmation and not something to base your opinion on solely.

Enjoy your beautiful rings everyone! And remember that the Tiffany products provoke jealousy. I am! Lol


----------



## Liyanamz

I don't mind the size of the diamond but I love Tiffany & Co. due to the romance of the brand. Therefore I make do with the tiniest diamond there. But knowing that it comes from Tiffany makes ME happy as I am obsessed about Tiffany. 

People can say that I can get a bigger diamond elsewhere but it is still not a Tiffany to me. I guess it depends on what you are looking for and what your partner can afford.


----------



## shopoholica

In my humble opinion (please I am not trying to offend anyone, but this is just my opinion based on a lot of research and economics):

A diamond is a terrible investment in of itself (not fungible, not actually rare, can be lab created, etc etc...all bad qualities to have for an investment). So whether you buy a huge stone from a non-branded jewelry store or a smaller store in a branded store like Tiffany's or HW or Cartier, you are still paying for an essentially worthless piece of stone that will drop in value by 65% the moment you leave the store. So, in my opinion, if the girl wants Tiffany's, then why not? Ultimately, the diamonds don't actually hold their value the way they are perceived to hold value. So even if people pay premium at Tiffany's, they are paying premium at a local jewelry store as well, since the diamonds that consumers buy for jewelry are so marked up in price anyways. That's just my opinion...in all honesty, I would rather buy a Tiffany's ring, because since diamonds aren't really an investment, at least TIffany is.


----------



## Suzan

shopoholica said:


> In my humble opinion (please I am not trying to offend anyone, but this is just my opinion based on a lot of research and economics):
> 
> A diamond is a terrible investment in of itself (not fungible, not actually rare, can be lab created, etc etc...all bad qualities to have for an investment). So whether you buy a huge stone from a non-branded jewelry store or a smaller store in a branded store like Tiffany's or HW or Cartier, you are still paying for an essentially worthless piece of stone that will drop in value by 65% the moment you leave the store. So, in my opinion, if the girl wants Tiffany's, then why not? Ultimately, the diamonds don't actually hold their value the way they are perceived to hold value. So even if people pay premium at Tiffany's, they are paying premium at a local jewelry store as well, since the diamonds that consumers buy for jewelry are so marked up in price anyways. That's just my opinion...in all honesty, I would rather buy a Tiffany's ring, because since diamonds aren't really an investment, at least TIffany is.



I agree with that. You buy a ring because you like that particular one, not because it is a great value. Better just keep your money on your savings account then, or buy a gold bar. 

That said, I don't really like the design of the classic Tiffany's ring or copies of that ring, it seems quite boring to me, but I do think it's a 'work of art', there is a reason it is copied so much, even though the design seems really simple. I do like some other Tiffany designs, especially some Paloma Picasso pieces. 

Furthermore in the country I live in, there are very few Tiffany stores, and I they are located on the most luxurious shopping streets in the city. Right in between the Louis Vuitton, Hermes, Chanel, Cartier, etc etc. It's regarded a highly luxurious and exclusive jeweller, but it's not that well known as in America I guess. It's astonishes me that someone called Tiffany a 'mall-jeweler''? Is Tiffany really everywhere in the USA?


----------



## ame

It is quite abundant here in the states, yes, and many of their locations are in shopping malls.


----------



## shopoholica

Suzan said:


> Furthermore in the country I live in, there are very few Tiffany stores, and I they are located on the most luxurious shopping streets in the city. Right in between the Louis Vuitton, Hermes, Chanel, Cartier, etc etc. It's regarded a highly luxurious and exclusive jeweller, but it's not that well known as in America I guess. It's astonishes me that someone called Tiffany a 'mall-jeweler''? Is Tiffany really everywhere in the USA?



Tiffany's is quite common here in the states, but I think that is because Tiffany's is an American-based company. I agree that it seems as though every girl owns the same pieces of Tiffany's (RTT, Elsa Peretti heart pendant, etc) but I find their silver to be more overused than their fine jewelry. I think Tiffany's has great fine jewelry pieces! Also, the flagship store in NYC is right up there with LV, Bergdorf, VCA, Harry Winston, Bulgari, Cartier, etc and the customer service at Tiffany's is the best I've had in any luxury brand. John from the flagship store on the 1st floor, is AMAZING and I once had a 50 minute conversation with him and didn't purchase anything, and he was just a delight to talk to! Told me all about the employee discounts lol. So I definitely stand by the brand, and hope you're not discouraged from purchasing


----------



## Tiffanylove54

I always wanted a Tiffany ring and that's what I got. If I could do it all over again I would have gone to a reputable jeweler. I probably would have been able to get a ring twice as big for the same price. It's all hype. Don't let the blue box fool you.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Suzan said:


> Furthermore in the country I live in, there are very few Tiffany stores, and I they are located on the most luxurious shopping streets in the city. Right in between the Louis Vuitton, Hermes, Chanel, Cartier, etc etc. It's regarded a highly luxurious and exclusive jeweller, but it's not that well known as in America I guess. It's astonishes me that someone called Tiffany a 'mall-jeweler''? Is Tiffany really everywhere in the USA?



I'm in Australia. Before they open a store in my local shopping mall, Tiffany was a rarely seen luxury silver jewellery in my local area. People used to think I'm either shallow or materialistic because they thought the silver jewellery was very expensive (the majority of them never set foot in the store). Fast forward to now, every single woman that I pass in the shopping mall today were holding blue boxes. I stop wearing my silver tiffany items 2 years ago.


----------



## EpiFanatic

If my primary concern was buying the "best", I personally would want to become educated before I plunk down tens of thousands of dollars on any diamond.  And if after educating myself, finding out what my options are at Tiffany, Whiteflash, BGD, Bluenile, and other reputable diamond retailers, and settings, cast or hand-made, I find that Tiffany is STILL what I consider the best, then I would buy it happily.  And if I discover that it's a much bigger world out there, lots more options on cuts and settings, and find something more beautiful, I would pat myself on the back and go for that. It's easy for people to want only what they know.  And it's easy for people to think they know a lot, when they actually don't and don't want to bother to learn more.


----------



## StylishFarmer

I refuse to ruin a lady's happy moment by making comments about their engagement ring. I know how I felt and feel when someone makes a not very nice comment about mine. I always ohh and ahh other peoples rings and congratulate them. Also, I NEVER compare mine to theirs.


----------



## dkgirl503

Tiffany all the way!
just got my tiffany upgrade e-ring today its tiffany soleste!! 1.23ct


----------



## allure244

dkgirl503 said:


> Tiffany all the way!
> just got my tiffany upgrade e-ring today its tiffany soleste!! 1.23ct



Congratulations! Looks great on your finger. I would have guessed it was an even higher carat weight.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ me too..what size is your finger if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Zojja

So I'm new to Tiffany completely  I say if you want a Tiffany ring then go for it.  I think I was kind of lost when my husband and I first started talking about getting married and I looked at online sites like BlueNile.com and what not but then found a local large diamond store in the area.  It was kind of a funny place because you had to ring the doorbell to get in and I think we even made an appointment.   Tiffany's also happened to be down the street from it but I didn't know anything about Tiffany's at the time.  

I loved my experience in being able to pick my ring, pick my diamond and then because they didn't have exactly what I wanted for a wedding band, they were able to make it for me.  

But I think for anyone, it should be an overall fun experience.


----------



## dkgirl503

my ring size is 3.5
old ring size was 3.25 
so I guess it helps to make the diamond bigger. also the ring is H VS1, 1.23 ct. I couldn't tell a huge diff .. when its F , G compared to H except price = )


----------



## lovelife001

StylishFarmer said:


> I refuse to ruin a lady's happy moment by making comments about their engagement ring. I know how I felt and feel when someone makes a not very nice comment about mine. I always ohh and ahh other peoples rings and congratulate them. Also, I NEVER compare mine to theirs.




100% agree with this.
If Tiffany is a mall jeweler, then so are cartier, Bulgari, and VCA. They all have stores in my local mall.


----------



## Bonchic15

dkgirl503 said:


> Tiffany all the way!
> just got my tiffany upgrade e-ring today its tiffany soleste!! 1.23ct


Your Tiffany ring is beautiful! It looks enormous on your finger. Enjoy it and congrats!


----------



## ek9977

StylishFarmer said:


> I refuse to ruin a lady's happy moment by making comments about their engagement ring. I know how I felt and feel when someone makes a not very nice comment about mine. I always ohh and ahh other peoples rings and congratulate them. Also, I NEVER compare mine to theirs.



I couldn't have said it any better.... Agree with you!


----------



## Chanelconvert

When hubby and I were shopping for my e'ring, I didn't know any different. Yes, I wanted a tiffany ring but he told me that we would then have to live with his parents. For me, it is what we could afford at the time and one of our life experiences to tell the grand kids later on.


----------



## aimeng

T- ring, so beautiful. The T rign color I, vs1 is brighter and more sparkle then my non- brand name diamond which is a D color, IF Clarity.


----------



## ame

aimeng said:


> T- ring, so beautiful. The T rign color I, vs1 is brighter and more sparkle then my non- brand name diamond which is a D color, IF Clarity.



That's got everything to do with cut and nothing to do with brand, color or clarity. Your Tiffany is probably cut better than your non-branded stone.


----------



## tarana6

I have a medium sized collection of tiffany items ranging from houseware to silver jewellery to white gold and diamond jewellery.

While i do love their jewellery and dont mind paying the premium on their designs. I dont think a Tiffany e-ring would be for me. I would much rather have more bang for buck. The jewellery is unique and at a glance is recognizable as Tiffany but a ring wouldnt be. No one tends to ask where you got your ring. Number 1 question is carat size. I personally plan to shop around at tiffany and highend to local jewellers but buy the ring from costco.


----------



## jonathan jay

StylishFarmer said:


> I refuse to ruin a lady's happy moment by making comments about their engagement ring. I know how I felt and feel when someone makes a not very nice comment about mine. I always ohh and ahh other peoples rings and congratulate them. Also, I NEVER compare mine to theirs.



I agree 100%, there will always be better value out there, but your happiness comes first.


----------



## Blueboxes

surfergirljen said:


> I've changed my opinion - I'm getting more and more annoyed all the time! LOL.
> 
> I agree that a ring is more than a diamond and a piece of metal that holds it - it's a work of art, a piece of jewelry. Tiffany's rings are beautifully designed and well made. I'm rough on my jewelry and they stand up and keep their beauty. Everyone here has had bad customer service SOMEWHERE expensive - personally I've had pretty amazing treatment at Tiffany's and am very pleased with how they treat me! Absolutely no issues. And as with ALL jewelry purchases, the more informed the buyer, the better you'll do. If you make the effort to ask for a diamond certificate there you'll get it immediately and it's up to you to look up the info and decide for yourself which ring is the one for you. But one thing I am sure about is that like another poster said, you'll always get an excellent quality product from them... it is pretty worry free shopping. Not that there isn't still some variation (if you look at my upgrade experience you'll see how far I've come with people like Ame's help figuring out which "triple excellent" stone is actually the best - because they're not all equal!) ... but if a guy walks in there armed with nothing more than the 4C's and his DF's preference for style, he's going to come out of there with a gorgeous ring, end of story.
> 
> I also saw a post above where the poster said they were SO TIRED of TIffany bashing and comments about how "overpriced" they were when this is a purse forum where people literally collect leather bags that are over 8 THOUSAND DOLLARS a piece and I was like, "YES - THAT!!!" WHY is it so acceptable to bash Tiffany's? I almost feel like it must represent something in our culture that people feel like they have to hate on if they can't have... I don't know! What I wonder is where are the "Hermes or non-Hermes"  threads? Can you get a MOP and YG station necklace for less than the ones at VCA? Um, DUH. The material value of those $10,000 necklaces is probably what, $2K?  And what about the "Cartier jewelry - yay or nay? Is it a huge waste of money?" threads!?  We "dummies" who have bought their LOVE bracelet are basically paying 40% more for the design. I mean come on - it's really just a pretty cool solid gold bangle.  So.. "Is it worth it?"  I can tell you my DH would say "hells no!" LOL. So would 95% of the population. It's a DESIGN and you pay for that design, for knowing you have a "luxury" item, for other people knowing you have a luxury item...  NO ONE who buys ANY of these items IMHO should be bashing TIffany's for "charging a premium."   It just seems RIDICULOUS to me (not "rediculous" people! LOL RIDICULOUS!) that people HERE of all places still argue about this! If you don't care about the things that TIffany or VCA or Cartier or Hermes or COACH or whatever represent then DON'T BUY IT! Simple! You can ALWAYS get it cheaper and arguably for the exact same quality (you cannot tell me NO ONE ON EARTH makes a bag as nice as a Birkin for less than 8 thousand dollars but I don't start threads bashing Hermes!) And I can admit that yes, there are jewellers out there who could make a ring as nice or nicer than a Tiffany's one with maybe even a bigger stone but I don't care, I love what TIffany's represents and I love their style! I love that people recognize it as TIffany's - I love knowing I have a ring from Tiffany's.
> 
> There's a reason that location managers for movies SET their films in Tiffany's... that one of the characters on Sex and the City's dream proposal came in front of Tiffany's and the writers gave her the classic solitaire. You'll note that not ALL FOUR got TIffany's rings, just Charlotte.  That store clearly REPRESENTS SOMETHING in our culture - the flagship store is an American ICON.  I GET IT. I LOVE it.  But if you don't, don't buy it!  Don't even bother going in because yes, you're going to be "shocked" that a diamond with certain stats is actually MORE THERE than in the diamond district. WOW - is this really news?!!   I SO don't get Birkin bags but I'll jump up and down when my friend gets a new one because it makes HER happy for some reason and that makes ME happy!  AND whether you like to admit it or not, Tiffany's is a STYLE SETTER - when they debut a new setting, everyone else follows. (Not just Tiffany's obviously, all design houses). And yes you are paying for the design - but isn't that KIND of the point? I mean I'm sure I could find a Chloe Paraty rip off bag for $200 on ebay right now but I wanted the real deal... does that make me an idiot for paying $1800? Maybe... I guess it depends on how you look at it. But there do seem to be some people here who make a sport out of bashing Tiffany's and I'd just love to see them start some Hermes or Cartier threads and see what happens, just out of curiosity!
> 
> These are design houses and a HUGE part of the total bill is the name and the lifetime of service. Chacun son gout as they say, and please please let the people who love Tiffany's enjoy their gorgeous jewelry in peace just like us Tiffany lovers applaud your overpriced designer goodies!!!  Please!!!



You have spoken right out of my heart ! I just started a similar thread a few weeks ago, as I found it unfair how Tiffany seems to always cop it the most. I love, love, love my fine jewellery and my silver from T&Co. I worked in high end jewellery and jewellery is so much more then metal and stones. You are buying a fantasy, a dream and there are no better dreams then Tiffany's. I can buy a stone wholesale and have my friend turn it into a ring today, but I still save up to get that anniversary ring from T&Co. Not to mention that all materials and stones are responsibly mined, made and sourced, guaranteed non-conflict. Cartier and VCA don't give such guarantees...


----------



## whatsnext

The truth is most often then not, people who can't have hate.  Be graceful no need to bash, fashion is always a waste of money doesn't matter the amount.  So just enjoy what you buy and no need to bash what you can't buy.

I love Tiffany, yes is a waste of money but I have the money to waste.


----------



## ECHOH

It's a very interesting post. After reading all 12 pages, I really want to leave some my own opinions. First of all, I love Tiffany. I am very into Fashion, but not a big fan for Jewellers. I do enjoy looking at any beautiful things. I wear 2 tiffany rings - 1 engagement ring and 1 yellow diamond ring. 3 non-tiffany rings - 1 silver with crystals ring over 15 years (childhood friendship symbol) and 1 $10 thin ring I picked from a street shop and 1 is my wedding band that my husband made in a local jewellery shop (we made the simple rose gold band for each other in the workshop). I have a degree in Marketing and later switched to graphic design field, so I want to express my opinions from both business and design points.

From reading all the posts, I guess the biggest argument for Tiffany ring VS Non-Tiffany is if you are willing to pay for premium price(nowadays, could be double or triple). And if it's worthy the price. There are also argument on if the design is special from Tiffany than other?

1. We all know part of the premium price is paid for the brand name and marketing. The brand has over one and half century history and it's there for a reason. Any well-established brand has a value. For Tiffany lovers, it's not only buying a jewellery. It's also buying a piece from TIFFANY. This is part of big value as well. As important as an engagement ring, from a brand/designer that is special for you, add value in it. 

For anyone, who is not familiar of Tiffany, or perhaps any fashion brand names, the answer is very simple. DO NOT BUY from TIFFANY. You only want the nice piece of jewellery, that is the only thing you should pay for. 

2. Spending same amount of money, getting a smaller diamond from Tiffany or getting a large one from somewhere else? The decision becomes difficult if you consider many factors. I have a Tiffany embrace ring under 1 carat. Do I want a bigger rock for same amour of money from anywhere else? No. Some people argue, for the sake of the value, a big rock worth more, however, I would never want to sell my engagement ring, so the market value is not the most important factor. This is the ring I wear everyday, I love to look at it and think it's a Tiffany ring and it is the original design I loved. There is emotional association in it. Another factor some people consider is how others look at your ring. A large size can be easily recognised than a branded ring. This would be related to your personally when making choices. Personally, I care more about how I feel than how others see it. 

3. I have seen other's comments on Tiffany's has ordinary design. it's just as same as any others. I totally cannot agree on this. The person who post some photos of other tiffany inspired rings vs tiffany classic setting ring, and think there is no difference, is being ridiculous. It's same saying all Asian look the same. Yes, there is one single diamond, 6 claws, but the design is also about how the proportion is arranged, how thin or thick each claw is How low and high the diamond is set. There are so much more than the "similar look". My colleague has a tiffany embrace inspired E-ring, however, when I look at it, I can immediately see the difference. The design looks heavier and chunky. Tiffany is cleaner and elegant. because it has the perfect proportion. I have no doubt there must be other beautiful rings than Tiffany's, but the point is Tiffany has the classic design over century and it has continually produce more creative and modern designs. 

If there is no Tiffany design that attracts you, then DO NOT BUY there. However, if you have put your eye on any design from Tiffany, then you should buy it from Tiffany, and not to bring the design to other shops and ask them to create a similar one. It's same as you want something, but you are just not willing to pay for it - same as downloading pirate movies, or copying other's art work,  or buying a fake bag - even the fake one doesn't show a brand name, but it's copied the details of the original design. 

Well, I have said all. The point is for Tiffany lovers, getting a Tiffany Engagement ring from the person you love means a lot, means so much more than a bigger rock from online diamond distributor.


----------



## carebearz

I admit that I was a sucker for the little blue box. I wanted a Tiffany e-ring all my life and when the time came, there was no questions about it. Though I had to settle for a smaller diamond, I rather have it this way then any other way.

My SO, of course, got bashed by friends who told him he could have gotten something bigger for the price he paid. His answer was simply,"Its about buying her what she wants and not what others think she should have" That shut all of them up! Lol!


----------



## bcs

carebearz said:


> I admit that I was a sucker for the little blue box. I wanted a Tiffany e-ring all my life and when the time came, there was no questions about it. Though I had to settle for a smaller diamond, I rather have it this way then any other way.
> 
> My SO, of course, got bashed by friends who told him he could have gotten something bigger for the price he paid. His answer was simply,"Its about buying her what she wants and not what others think she should have" That shut all of them up! Lol!


i am also considering Tiffany despite the premium because i know she would be happy to know its a Tiffany. such is the power of marketing. for me, i think its about buying her what i think she should have although she has never insisted on a Tiffany.

however, another part of me also leans towards the Lazare diamond, which falls back on GIA and also in-house Lazare certs. how reliable would you feel these Lazare certs are? are they on the same level as Tiffany's in-house certs?


----------



## carebearz

I looked at Lazare too and the diamonds were beautiful! But I didn't like the setting and at the time, I thought I rather have AGS certs. GIA certs probably comes next on the list.


----------



## bcs

thanks for the thoughts, carebearz! i do feel that the Lazares come with rather a deep cut though


----------



## ame

That's unfortunately the way many branded stones are. They're not selected for cut quality.


----------



## StopHammertime

Doesn't the man proposing typically pick the ring he is going to give you? ...without your knowledge? I mean, I would be happy with whatever ring the guy I love decided to give me.


----------



## lorihmatthews

StopHammertime said:


> Doesn't the man proposing typically pick the ring he is going to give you? ...without your knowledge? I mean, I would be happy with whatever ring the guy I love decided to give me.



Depends on the couple, really. There are no set "rules." Some guys prefer to do the ring shopping themselves, others with their future fiancee.


----------



## ame

My husband would not have dared pick a ring without my 100% involvement. Ever. If he did, we would never be getting married because that proves he does not know me at all. That's a joining of finances and is something we should both be involved in.


----------



## leechiyong

StopHammertime said:


> Doesn't the man proposing typically pick the ring he is going to give you? ...without your knowledge? I mean, I would be happy with whatever ring the guy I love decided to give me.


It depends on the couple.  Some want to be surprised, whereas I wanted a say.  Sure, he's buying it, but I'm the one who has to wear it everyday and we have different tastes.  It's something we decided on together.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Interesting thread. For all that Tiffany bashing it is really funny, how everybody's saying that their ring/earrings/setting/design etc.  is "just like Tiffany's". Somehow I never hear people say: "My Tiffany piece is just like the one from Blue Nile or Brian Gavin or other discounters  More than a century after inventing the pronged setting Tiffany still seems to set the scale.  


I know that you can get a Chevy and it's a nice car, it works and fulfills it's function and probably it's a good value for the money. But I would much rather have a Tesla  or perhaps an Aston Martin  And a real  Tiffany ring on the finger turning the steering wheel


----------



## honhon

i have a question here, please excuse my lack of knowledge.  i am seeking a solitaire 3 - 3.5 carat diamond ring, and am currently looking at tiffany's, cartier, and and an online site named Enchanted Diamonds.  i understand that a ring from the big house 2 names would be costly than those from online seller's loose diamond. what is your opinion on online sellers'? I understand that there would be an extra cost on setting if i choose a loose diamond, but has anyone gone through this process please advice me. TIA!


----------



## Pork and Bud

maryanddogs said:


> interesting thread. For all that tiffany bashing it is really funny, how everybody's saying that their ring/earrings/setting/design etc.  Is "just like tiffany's". Somehow i never hear people say: "my tiffany piece is just like the one from blue nile or brian gavin or other discounters :-d more than a century after inventing the pronged setting tiffany still seems to set the scale.



exactly this!


----------



## ame

honhon said:


> i have a question here, please excuse my lack of knowledge.  i am seeking a solitaire 3 - 3.5 carat diamond ring, and am currently looking at tiffany's, cartier, and and an online site named Enchanted Diamonds.  i understand that a ring from the big house 2 names would be costly than those from online seller's loose diamond. what is your opinion on online sellers'? I understand that there would be an extra cost on setting if i choose a loose diamond, but has anyone gone through this process please advice me. TIA!



I've bought from quite a few online sellers. And I work with TONS of people to select stones every day, on my own time. Enchanted isn't my favorite, but I have not completed a purchase from them myself, only worked with people who have.  They're a dropshipper, mostly. So most of those stones they have for sale are not in house. They're working on getting "there" but I don't think they are yet.  There are better vendors.

My current ring, and every stone Ive owned prior save for one have all come from an online vendor.  I have also had a Tiffany ring, and I will never likely own another Tiffany engagemetn ring as long as there are other options such as online vendors. I value cut quality, and I've found that Tiffany and other majors do not.


----------



## ame

MaryAndDogs said:


> Interesting thread. For all that Tiffany bashing it is really funny, how everybody's saying that their ring/earrings/setting/design etc.  is "just like Tiffany's". Somehow I never hear people say: "My Tiffany piece is just like the one from Blue Nile or Brian Gavin or other discounters  More than a century after inventing the pronged setting Tiffany still seems to set the scale.
> 
> 
> I know that you can get a Chevy and it's a nice car, it works and fulfills it's function and probably it's a good value for the money. But I would much rather have a Tesla  or perhaps an Aston Martin  And a real  Tiffany ring on the finger turning the steering wheel



Your choice. But they're not "discounters." They sell equal or better quality merch for the price it's supposed to be sold at. Not the price it sells at with a fancy stamp in it.  Personally, I'd rather steer my Tesla or Aston Martin with a HONKIN impeccably cut cut diamond I got from an online super-ideal diamond vendor that no one will know whether it's "brand name" or not and blind everyone around me, knowing it's better cut quality than any brand name can supply me.


----------



## uhpharm01

MaryAndDogs said:


> Interesting thread. For all that Tiffany bashing it is really funny, how everybody's saying that their ring/earrings/setting/design etc.  is "just like Tiffany's". Somehow I never hear people say: "My Tiffany piece is just like the one from Blue Nile or Brian Gavin or other discounters  More than a century after inventing the pronged setting Tiffany still seems to set the scale.
> 
> 
> I know that you can get a Chevy and it's a nice car, it works and fulfills it's function and probably it's a good value for the money. But I would much rather have a Tesla  or perhaps an Aston Martin  And a real  Tiffany ring on the finger turning the steering wheel



Deleted post


----------



## honhon

ame said:


> I've bought from quite a few online sellers. And I work with TONS of people to select stones every day, on my own time. Enchanted isn't my favorite, but I have not completed a purchase from them myself, only worked with people who have.  They're a dropshipper, mostly. So most of those stones they have for sale are not in house. They're working on getting "there" but I don't think they are yet.  There are better vendors.
> 
> My current ring, and every stone Ive owned prior save for one have all come from an online vendor.  I have also had a Tiffany ring, and I will never likely own another Tiffany engagemetn ring as long as there are other options such as online vendors. I value cut quality, and I've found that Tiffany and other majors do not.


thank you for your reply. yes, i am most interested in the specs of the stone mainly the cutting and polish, but also the setting is important to me.  don't really care about the branding and names. as long as the stone comes with inscription and GIA cert (with the specs i wish) thats all i care about it, but i am wondering where and how i should choose the stone to be set,,,,i wish the stone to be set perfectly


----------



## ame

honhon said:


> thank you for your reply. yes, i am most interested in the specs of the stone mainly the cutting and polish, but also the setting is important to me.  don't really care about the branding and names. as long as the stone comes with inscription and GIA cert (with the specs i wish) thats all i care about it, but i am wondering where and how i should choose the stone to be set,,,,i wish the stone to be set perfectly



Include an AGS report as well as GIA. AGS is going to consider cut. GIA's "cut" quality grade means nothing. 

Victor Canera can set a stone perfectly, as can Steven Kirsch.


----------



## honhon

ame said:


> Include an AGS report as well as GIA. AGS is going to consider cut. GIA's "cut" quality grade means nothing.
> 
> Victor Canera can set a stone perfectly, as can Steven Kirsch.


ame, thank you so very much! great help


----------



## ame

honhon said:


> ame, thank you so very much! great help


----------



## LVoeletters

ame said:


> My husband would not have dared pick a ring without my 100% involvement. Ever. If he did, we would never be getting married because that proves he does not know me at all. That's a joining of finances and is something we should both be involved in.




I've already told my partner in a couple of years he's not allowed to do anything diamonds related until he has your seal of approval [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LVoeletters

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Earrings from the 1960s- diamonds and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1910 Tiffany and Co Emerald Ring-




I'm
So curious about these pieces! Do you have another way to view the pictures?


----------



## ame

LVoeletters said:


> I've already told my partner in a couple of years he's not allowed to do anything diamonds related until he has your seal of approval [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I get that a lot    I will be glad to help. You know how to reach me!


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm back and forth on this topic.

If it makes you happy, and your partner is not stressed financially to make the purchase then sure, go for it. 

I actually think that for the money, some of the Tiffany bands are worth more for its price than some of their engagement rings. Before you think I'm crazy, there are certain bands I have seen that I think are worth the value because I can really see the craftsmanship and I don't think other jewelers have duplicated them properly just yet. 

There are several Tiffany designs that I don't see the value for, but when it comes to legacy, soleste (thought I have seen some decent dupes) and schlumberger... I think those are worth getting from Tiffanys. Schlumberger is so distinctive, I wouldn't feel satisfied with an imitation. 

So, personally, if the craftsmanship is superior and the design is distinctively Tiffanys, I see value in shopping with Tiffanys. Since designers like Leon Mege have made fantastic 6 prong settings, I can't stomach the premium. In this case I would get my wedding band from Tiffanys and make the ring somewhere else. That's just my personal feelings for myself and not to slight anyone's engagement rings. Obviously Tiffany rings are fabulous and have a great sentiment but i see a difference in the level of craftsmanship in specific designs so that is how I would make my judgment. There are two Cartier settings I adore, and I've always dreamt of a Harry Winston ring. So it's really to each their own.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I think that whichever maker you go with, you should be as educated as possible on the stones available out there and at Tiffany, and the settings available.  I would scrutinize the setting quality and evaluate the specific features I would want on my ideal setting and find the vendor that can provide that.  For example, if I could start over I would want a super ideal cut stone.  I have seen Tiffany stones and Whiteflash, Crafted By Infinity and Victor Canera super-ideal cuts.  I see the difference and I found I preferred the others to Tiffany, not even taking the price into consideration.  I have a soleste double halo from Tiffany and I don't like the basket.  Too industrial looking.  I would want to customize my basket and would want single cut melee, which Tiffany does not offer.  I went with Victor Canera.  I wanted tiny double claw prongs which Tiffany does not offer.   But I will say that if I didn't know about the other options out there, I would probably think Tiffany was the end all and be all.  If I was on the east coast I would definitely look at settings by Leon Mege, Steven Kirsch, and Brilliantly Engaged.  For stones, I would probably try crafted by infinity. Super ideal cuts IRL knock your socks off, more so than Tiffany, to my eyes at least.  
If after this process and investigating all the options out there you determine Tiffany is still what you want, I say go for it.  If not, at least now you are much more educated and aware.  Not a bad thing right?

So in the end, to me it's more about which vendor offers the quality and details that I require.  I am not against all thins Tiffany.  I do think their T collection is lovely and I would consider one of those pieces, just like I love my Cartier Love cuff and would never consider a substitute.


----------

